# Wow at WWE exploiting those poor kids



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I didn't see it but I can just imagine what it was about. Painting Cena as a martyr that MUST BE RESPECTED! :cena3


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Vince will use anything to get his darling cena over.

Anything. :vince5


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

Cena using cancer kids as a stepping stone to be looked as a good guy is disgusting..

it doesnt surprise me one damn bit WWE doing this fucken bullshit..


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Because they wanted that...... Smh.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

It's gonna be funny since it won't work since he'll still get booed later in the night.

However, regardless of their intentions it was a great moment for the kids.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

The kids wanted that but got more to experience something special like that - don't be dickheads.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah must be awful having a dream come true... I would have hated being on stage with bret or shawn in the mid nineties...


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

You can look at it like exploitation or you can look at it like the kids getting to be on Raw - or both.

It's kind of both, but those kids names were awesome, highlight of the night. Da ELIMINATOR.

I thought it that was great.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

For the love of mercy don't be so damned cynical, was it really hurting you?
Let the kids have their moment and move on.
I am actually proud of my state crowd there for saving the boos till later.
Fucks sake relax..


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That one segment made me switch the channel for the first time in a LONG time, and I have no intention of going back to watch that shit. It's clear now that this is a kids show, and it belongs on the fucking Disney Channel. 

Thanks Make A Wish and shitty WWE writers desperately trying to get Cena some cheap cheers, you've helped me walk away from this garbage.


----------



## MakingAStupidAcc (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm not against the kids getting their dreams come true, but I muted the TV the second they all came out with him. I knew it would probably be cringeworthy and just didn't bother. I just figured i've heard all the good guy Cena stuff plenty over the years.

I like Cena as a person, I don't mind his matches, some are really good, but I really don't want to see the make a wish thing on TV tbh. I want to watch wrestling.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:vince5


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm sure it was a great moment for the kids, bit it was clear WWE's intention was for Cena not to get booed.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Some of you guys are sick, most of those kids might not live in a few years, give them the moment they deserve.

Pathetic some of you


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

got no problems with the kids haveing a moment but really if you feel the wwe did that for them you must be a fool...clearly they just did it to shob cena down our throats and get him quick cheers..dont agree?then why not have that segement idk AFTER the show..this just shows how desperate they are to get people behind cena its disgusting and sad really


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Just wait till they're jobbed out later in the night to Mark Henry in a No-DQ street fight, all part of the super star experience.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Why are some of you virgins so pathetic?

This was a fúcking dream for those kids.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

To be honest, it was a great moment for those kids.
Sure you can say it's a way to get Cena cheered and what not, I kinda believe that but still.

I'm jealous of those kids ; Lightning Logan is the next big thing.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

God forbid RAW took a 10 minute break to let these kids have something they will remember for the rest of their lives.

Now please shut up and continue to stroke that neckbeard of yours.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

You guys act like every other company in the world doesn't make their charity work known to the masses. It helps promote the charity and in the case of Make-A-Wish these kids are face to face with their own mortality so anytime someone manages to put a smile on their face it should be celebrated.


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

PunkShoot said:


> Some of you guys are sick, most of those kids might not live in a few years, give them the moment they deserve.
> 
> Pathetic some of you


Exactly.

Can you guys stop being dickheads for a few moments ? Appreciate the fact that you have the ability to nitpick a show while those kids are battling life threatening illnesses!

Good for Cena and WWE giving these kids and their parents a moment of joy!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

SASpurs2120 said:


> You guys act like every other company in the world doesn't make their charity work known to the masses. *It helps promote the charity* and in the case of Make-A-Wish these kids are face to face with their own mortality so anytime someone manages to put a smile on their face it should be celebrated.


While I firmly believe in not touting individual donations for personal gain, that is Exactly correct, charities themselves needs to keep in the spotlight, to keep themselves fresh, it is just the way it is.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

Not to be mean or anything,

But who the fuck actually wanted to watch that.

I sure didn't, i just want to see Ryback tear someones head off. Not this fucking bullshit.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm just glad the fans were respectful and there were no boos. 

If they were in New York, or almost anywhere else in the northeast, those cancer kids would have gotten some boos.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Raw is three hours long, all the crap that we put up with and we can't let some kids have a cool moment? I know if Sting had let me come out into the stage with him when I was that age I'd still be smiling from it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Is this thread fucking serious?


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

WWE_champ said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Can you guys stop being dickheads for a few moments ? Appreciate the fact that you have the ability to nitpick a show while those kids are battling life threatening illnesses!
> 
> Good for Cena and WWE giving these kids and their parents a moment of joy!


No.

I want to watch fucking wrestling. Not sick kids, anti-bullying campaigns or stupid Murican' soldiers.

We have enough god damn bullshit clogging up the show.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Love how some people are taking this so personally. It was a good moment for the kids but you gotta be a fool to think this wasn't to show that Cena is such a nice guy!

I could stomach it but a part of me thinks WWE exploits Cena's charity work when it should be private.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

This and the raw discussion thread reminded how many of these ass wipes who think they're "edgy and original" are in these forums.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

You're kidding, right? Sure those kids were nervous, but that was probably one of the happiest moments in their lives.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

DJ2334 said:


> You're kidding, right? Sure those kids were nervous, but that was probably one of the happiest moments in their life.


You're missing the point.

This shit does not belong on RAW.

Sure it makes sick kids happy, but thats what make-a-wish is for. (and if they absolutely had to, put it on SD or Superstars)

We should have been watching a wrestling match.

Theres enough cocksucking bullshit on RAW as it is.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Those kids are just being exploited. Yes that moment will be the #1 moment in their unfortunately short lives, BUT WWE and the wish foundation are just using these kids to promote. If I wanted to watch terminally ill kids and sob stories, I'd watch those commercials that basically force you to cry into donation towards those poor African kids. 

You don't see other shows and movies 'breaking character' for make a wish events and charities. Leave that for off-air and present us with the program we tune in to every week.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The real question of the hour is, why is this thread still open?
is this really the face of the forum you want presented to people?


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

WWE_champ said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Can you guys stop being dickheads for a few moments ? Appreciate the fact that you have the ability to nitpick a show while those kids are battling life threatening illnesses!
> 
> Good for Cena and WWE giving these kids and their parents a moment of joy!


stop it with the holier than thou attitude, seriously

most people are not complaining about Cancer kids getting their wishes, they are complaining about shoving said act in front of the TV and making it a huge deal and the center piece of the whole show so Cena can look like a God to everyone, that's the main point, it's not about granting wishes it's about making their 10 year stale piece of shit poster boy look like The next coming of jesus

their propaganda could be compared to the fucking 1984 book by George orwell



> I could stomach it but a part of me thinks WWE exploits Cena's charity work when it should be private.


I've always compared John Cena to Hulk Hogan but this time is kinda worse, because something makes me think that John Cena it's a fucking backstabbing Political Prick but it's using the work rate and the Make a wish acts as a way to make people believe he is a saint off-screen, this WM 29 and the post-wm Raw clearly proves it (heel dance? you son of a bitch?), he is the epitome of a fucking douchebag

I mean come on, it doesn't take much to see that John Cena is the one pulling the strings about everything, he could threaten to Leave WWE and Vince will do the IMPOSSIBLE to avoid it


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Theproof said:


> Is this thread fucking serious?


This really might be the darkest corner of the internet


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

SASpurs2120 said:


> This really might be the darkest corner of the internet


Go visit 4chan.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Has the hate for Cena really reached a level that even CANCER PATIENTS get the worst of it?

For fucks sake people, this is ridiculous...


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Everyone is getting mad at people on here saying crap about the kids...but no one has. they said they were tired of Cena and his dudley do right bullshit... nothing about those kids


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

Deshad C. said:


> Has the hate for Cena really reached a level that even CANCER PATIENTS get the worst of it?
> 
> For fucks sake people, this is ridiculous...


They shouldn't be on the fucking show to begin with.

What a farfetched fucking idea to think that wrestling should be on RAW instead of dying/retarded people, cheesy ass anti-bullying campaigns and dumbass Murican' soldiers.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

XFace said:


> No.
> 
> I want to watch fucking wrestling. Not sick kids, anti-bullying campaigns or stupid Murican' soldiers.
> 
> We have enough god damn bullshit clogging up the show.


Fúck off. Please just fúck off you miserable fúck.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

123bigdave said:


> Fúck off. Please just fúck off you miserable fúck.


Nope. Sorry i have a problem with watching a wide variety of bullshit instead of wrestling on a wrestling program.

What do you muricans call it? Oh yeah, freedom of speech.

Oh, look at that, dominoes pizza is being fed to the federal reserves disposable minions, what good guys WWE is. I wanna hear more about dominoes pizza! Fuck wrestling!

Making sick kids happy is a good thing, but it seriously shouldn't be on the show.


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

XFace said:


> Nope. Sorry i have a problem with watching a wide variety of bullshit instead of wrestling on a wrestling program.
> 
> Oh, look at that, dominoes pizza is being fed to the federal reserves disposable minions, what good guys WWE is. I wanna hear more about dominoes pizza! Fuck wrestling!


you arent doing yourself any favors.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

XFace said:


> Nope. Sorry i have a problem with watching a wide variety of bullshit instead of wrestling on a wrestling program.
> 
> *What do you muricans call it?* Oh yeah, freedom of speech.
> 
> ...


I'm Irish but you are still a miserable fúck.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

123bigdave said:


> I'm Irish but you are still a miserable fúck.


I know im being a prick right now, but someone has to draw the fucking line man.

Enough is enough of this shit, it has to stop or its just going to get worse.

I don't care if i have to look like the bad guy.


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

XFace said:


> I know im being a prick right now, but someone has to draw the fucking line man.
> 
> Enough is enough of this shit, it has to stop or its just going to get worse.
> 
> I don't care if i have to look like the bad guy.


Yes, because you saying this on wrestling forum is going to spark the change you seek.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

I'm glad that the kids got to hang out with Cena and are happy, but really, the WWE may have a show dedicated to Cena where he goes to various parts of the world and helps out needy kids at this point. It makes me wonder if they are just doing this for publicity and to help Cena get over.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

VanDam1 said:


> Yes, because you saying this on wrestling forum is going to spark the change you seek.


Like anything a fan has said anywhere has changed anything.

Im just in awe at how brainwashed everyone is.

Wrestling should be on RAW, thats it. Thats all. 

This shit never would have happened 10 years ago.

WWE is called a "product" but its filled with fucking advertising, twitter, and a bunch of bullshit that tries to tell you how great they are


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Over/Under how many clips/pictures/mentions are we gonna get about it on SD? I say at least 4...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

If you can honestly sit there and tell me you wanted to watch that shit, you deserve a medal. This is wrestling, that's what I want to see, not that "LOOK HOW AWESOME CENA IS!" bullshit.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok... now.. It was a fantastic gesture for the kids the first time.. but now.. that recap so soon is pushing it, and the 3rd on Main Event and 4th time its going to be shown on Smackdown.. sigh..


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

They should sign "DA ELIM-IN-A-TORRRRR" he has charisma galore. Loved it!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Waiting for Da Eliminator, Lighning Logan, and Nick the Snitch chants on Raw next time it is in New York, Chicago, or Miami.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow, just let it go. The fact that you're still arguing about this for 5+ pages really shows that you're some sad little fuck. Do you really think you're going to make a difference by "drawing a line" on this:StephenA2.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Something inside me just wants to see Nick the Stitch RKO Cole... I don't know, but it would just be epic.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Eh with the amount of absolute bullshit they have on RAW, they can fit in a segment where a couple of sick kids have the best moment of their lives. 

Yeah, in some ways the WWE are using them to make themselves and Cena look good... but it doesn't even matter anymore, this is nothing new. And at least the kids had their moment.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a feeling it was Vince's idea, Cena has said before he knows how something like this comes off when its advertised for him, the kids deserve that moment but it had no business making TV. 

post show when the camera's are off they could have done that and more, hell do a 'five knuckle shuffle' to some heel on top.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> For the love of mercy don't be so damned cynical, was it really hurting you?
> Let the kids have their moment and move on.
> I am actually proud of my state crowd there for saving the boos till later.
> Fucks sake relax..


They tried to vilify the Rock to sell Cena as an ALL AMERICAN cancer kid loving hero. It's a sad sight...good for the kids but a sad sight. Really telling of how far down the business has fallen for a guy to need that kind of protection.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It was the national wish day, its *usually* something that only goes down once every 52 shows..
.
.
.
You know, if they came out with Punk most of the people being so angry would be calling it the humanitarian moment of the century and demand the moment be immortalized in a painting in the WWE Headquarters with live continual playback monitors...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

This thread is pathetic.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

It shouldn't have been on raw.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The kids got what they wanted. It was a dream come true for them...just let them enjoy their moment. I'm actually proud that the crowd didn't boo considering Cena was there; very classy and respectful.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

cpuguy18 said:


> It shouldn't have been on raw.


Thats all ive been trying to say.

Yes it is a good thing.

No it shouldn't substitute wrestling.


----------



## WolfyGC (Feb 24, 2013)

Your all just Jealous of those kids meeting your hero John Cena.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

PunkShoot said:


> Some of you guys are sick, most of those kids might not live in a few years, give them the moment they deserve.
> 
> Pathetic some of you


People including myself don't have a problem with the kid's moment in the spotlight. 
What I do have a problem with is WWE using that segment to put the crowd in an impossible position and force them to cheer Cena.
Imagine the riot if the crowd still boo'ed him with those kids on the stage?


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

XFace said:


> Thats all ive been trying to say.
> 
> Yes it is a good thing.
> 
> No it shouldn't substitute wrestling.


You'd rather see a 4 minute job than kids, who have all the reason in the world to give up, smile?


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

Does Cena have NO SHAME??????? he'll do anything to put himself over...


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

SASpurs2120 said:


> You'd rather see a 4 minute job than kids, who have all the reason in the world to give up, smile?


Why the fuck does it have to be on wrestling? Why not Oprah or some shit? Its more suitable.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

XFace said:


> Why the fuck does it have to be on wrestling? Why not Oprah or some shit? Its more suitable.


The kids didn't want to be on Oprah.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

SASpurs2120 said:


> The kids didn't want to be on Oprah.


Oprah with John Cena.

Cena isn't on RAW that day, Sick kids are happy, win win.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

XFace said:


> Oprah with John Cena.
> 
> Cena isn't on RAW that day, Sick kids are happy, win win.


Or they could get more than what they asked for. You're just intent on trying to justify being a negative Nancy and it will never work.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

dan the marino said:


> Eh with the amount of absolute bullshit they have on RAW, they can fit in a segment where a couple of sick kids have the best moment of their lives.
> 
> Yeah, in some ways the WWE are using them to make themselves and Cena look good... but it doesn't even matter anymore, this is nothing new. And at least the kids had their moment.


So true. I'm actually very happy that those kids got there moment god knows there deserve it. 

However today it's all about PR for the WWE and nothing else. It's basically fuck the entertainment aspect of actually trying to make the product better for the fans it's all about protecting the public image now and for me I can't stand it anymore which is why I'm done with the product.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

So...if someone hasn't already said so - today is literally World Make A Wish Day. The first one ever. I think you have to cut them some slack. :argh:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Man, when did actually wanting to see wrestling on a fucking wrestling show instead of the WWE telling us how awesome and nice they are to please their corporate sponsor buddies make you an evil Nazi prick who hates sick kids?

We're saying that stuff shouldn't have been on RAW. Jesus fucking Christ, people.


----------



## Liverpoolkelly7 (May 27, 2012)

John Cena = The biggest fail in the business! They try everything to get this muthafucker over and he still gets booed out of every building.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Some of you are just awful. It was a one time thing, maybe a yearly thing, that took up a few minutes of Raw time. Whats the big deal?

And the crowd wasent forced to cheer for Cena. They cheered for the kids.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

How fucking selfish and deluded are you retards? "How dare they give dying kids the possibly greatest moment of the short lives they're gonna live on MY free wrestling show I watch. This isn't worth 5 minutes of MY time being a fat idiot on my couch.". You morons realize Cena is their hero right? It's not like they pick them out of a shelter and tell them they have to like Cena, IT'S THEIR DYING WISH. And the crowd was cheering the kids not Cena . Your delusional hatred of Cena is not more important than bringing joy to dying children.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Liverpoolkelly7 said:


> John Cena = The biggest fail in the business! They try everything to get this muthafucker over and he still gets booed out of every building.




fpalm


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Man, when did actually wanting to see wrestling on a fucking wrestling show instead of the WWE telling us how awesome and nice they are to please their corporate sponsor buddies make you an evil Nazi prick who hates sick kids?
> 
> We're saying that stuff shouldn't have been on RAW. Jesus fucking Christ, people.


Would you have said the same thing if it was Punk? And be honest. I bet if 75% of the people said yes they would have been equally as "appalled" they would have been lying through their teeth.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

No one is saying dont put the kids on tv......but put them on main event or smackdown 

Not on raw


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I hope no one honestly buys in to this family friendly bullshit WWE is trying to promote, it couldn't be more fake. Cancer, the military, bullying, etc. all just attempts at making the company image look better. Morals be damned when a dollars involved.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Man, when did actually wanting to see wrestling on a fucking wrestling show instead of the WWE telling us how awesome and nice they are to please their corporate sponsor buddies make you an evil Nazi prick who hates sick kids?
> 
> *We're saying that stuff shouldn't have been on RAW.* Jesus fucking Christ, people.



Why the fuck not? Why shouldn't they be on the show everybody watches?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Striketeam said:


> I hope no one honestly buys in to this family friendly bullshit WWE is trying to promote, it couldn't be more fake. Cancer, the military, bullying, etc. all just attempts at making the company image look better. Morals be damned when a dollars involved.




Well, it isn't necessarily all the negative reaction that has got me salty on the subject, but it was the amount of people who were seemingly taking it out on the kids like they did something wrong and harmed them in some personal fashion by taking 5 minutes of their tv time.:angry:


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

SASpurs2120 said:


> Why the fuck not? Why shouldn't they be on the show everybody watches?


Wrestling should have wrestling on it.

Oprah should have dying sick kids on it.

/thread.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah, those poor kids, living their dream. Damn WWE for taking advantage of them. :StephenA


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great moment for the kids. I'll take that over another recap/movie trailer


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

XFace said:


> Wrestling should have wrestling on it.
> 
> Oprah should have dying sick kids on it.
> 
> /thread.


Agreed


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

How about have the segment AFTER Raw. Kids get their backstage passes, stil get crowd recognition, frees up time for an extra match or segment.
And I'm happy that the kids got their moment, but don't fucking try and BS that that whole segment was not meant to boost Cena's PR.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Would you have said the same thing if it was Punk? And be honest. I bet if 75% of the people said yes they would have been equally as "appalled" they would have been lying through their teeth.


Of course I would. I don't give a fuck who's out there with the kids. It's bullshit all the same.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The negative reaction by some isnt suprising. Since John Cena is a symbol for kids.

So therefore:

Kids = Cena = BOOOOO!! 

Had it been a wrestler they actually enjoyed they would have probably thought it was a great thing.

The kids probably took up less time then a fucking commercial...


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Seriously bro just because cena was involved with a segment with make a wish kids. 

Dude your a ass for the rest of your days I hope u have a miserable life. 

Can't ever be happy for someone less fortunate then u u piece of fucking shit


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

If WWE had had it where ALL the Personnel were out there I'd have been more accepting but it was all Cena (as if the others don't do charity work as well)


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

XFace said:


> Wrestling should have wrestling on it.
> 
> Oprah should have dying sick kids on it.
> 
> /thread.












The truth.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

96powerstroker said:


> Seriously bro just because cena was involved with a segment with make a wish kids.
> 
> Dude your a ass for the rest of your days I hope u have a miserable life.
> 
> Can't ever be happy for someone less fortunate then u u piece of fucking shit


Brainwashed idiot. It has nothing to do with the kids.

Weither its another stupid fucking cheesy anti bullying campaign, supporting mass murderers that you call "murican soldiers", dying sick kids to get cena over, advertisments, twitter shit, commentators subliminaly advertising dominoes pizza and dancing with the stars.

None of it has a place in wrestling. It all needs to go.

Yes i would pick the kids over another stupid recap, but the fact is that those things shouldn't exist on raw in the first place.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

XFace said:


> Wrestling should have wrestling on it.
> 
> Oprah should have dying sick kids on it.
> 
> /thread.


So tug of war, dance contest, bikini contest, and backstage segments x, y and z, and 3 minute commercials during matches deserve more time on your precious wrestling show than a group of sick kids who will probably never even get the chance to make an attempt at becoming a professional wrestlers? You are a sad sad human being if you can actually get angry at a company for making someone smile.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

SASpurs2120 said:


> So tug of war, dance contest, bikini contest, and backstage segments x, y and z, and 3 minute commercials during matches deserve more time on your precious wrestling show than a group of sick kids who will probably never even get the chance to make an attempt at becoming a professional wrestlers? You are a sad sad human being if you can actually get angry at a company for making someone smile.


Way to casually ignore where he said the stuff you mentioned shouldn't exist in the first place and that he'd pick the kids over those.
Selective Memory is a great argument tool isn't it.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

So it's ok for sports to have charitable segments and the like. But when WWE doea it there's ulterior motives and THEIR TRYING TO MAKE THEM CHEER CENA! 

No, it can't be all for the kids and giving them a great moment to remember. Like I said before, the Make A Wish stuff isn't used to get Cena over. The Make A Wish stuff is for the kids and to give them some to remember. That's all it's about. There's no underhanded tatcics to "make the fans cheer Cena." There no conspiracy theories or black helicopers. It's all for the kids and to make them happy. That's it.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Way to casually ignore where he said the stuff you mentioned shouldn't exist in the first place and that he'd pick the kids over those.
> Selective Memory is a great argument tool isn't it.


His comment was posted while I was typing mine. Some people need to think first and act second


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

CenaSux84 said:


> Why the hell did they do that to them kids they look pretty scared out there and putting on air just screams cheer cena and good guy WWE
> 
> Get it right though I have not one problem with the kids having airtime. It offends me the reason for doing it.


I've been saying this for a while now but no one else seems to get it. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

SASpurs2120 said:


> So tug of war, dance contest, bikini contest, and backstage segments x, y and z, and 3 minute commercials during matches deserve more time on your precious wrestling show than a group of sick kids who will probably never even get the chance to make an attempt at becoming a professional wrestlers? You are a sad sad human being if you can actually get angry at a company for making someone smile.


NO, NONE OF THAT SHIT SHOULD BE ON RAW.

YES, i would take the kids over Khali dancing.

BUT Khali shouldn't be fucking dancing in the first place.

How hard is that to understand?


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

XFace said:


> NO, NONE OF THAT SHIT SHOULD BE ON RAW.
> 
> YES, i would take the kids over Khali dancing.
> 
> ...


The only thing you actually missed was a short commercial break and 2 entrances. How in God's name is that a bad thing?


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

Missed opportunity for an epic heel turn right there.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Maybe, just MAYBE, they actually wanted to do something nice for the kids? But oh wait, apparently WWE and Cena are evil and probably dont give a shit about kids. They are just trying to exploit them. Obviously after they went backstage they threw the kids out of the arena and told them to fuck off. Since they got the PR they wanted...


----------



## Liverpoolkelly7 (May 27, 2012)

SASpurs2120 said:


> The only thing you actually missed was a short commercial break and 2 entrances. How in God's name is that a bad thing?


Your acting like this is the first time they have ever shown cena doing charity on a raw before. We see this every week for a reason and cena is always the main guy in make a wish work, to get his ass over. Some people really have their ass stuck up this propaganda bs.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

What a weird time to take a moral stance on the product of the WWE.

CM Punk makes himself a snow angel out of a dead man's ashes just a few weeks ago for shits and giggles and the majority of people don't seem to have a problem with it "being on Raw".

There is a character running around spewing xenophobic, racist promo on a week to week basic that hits so close to home that it's been on a major news network but agian, the majority sees no problem with it "being on Raw".

John Cena gives time to some cancer kids to possibly live out the last dreams they may ever have and all of a sudden "it shouldn't be on Raw"

Get ALL THE WAY the fuck outta here with this BULLSHIT.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Liverpoolkelly7 said:


> Your acting like this is the first time they have ever shown cena doing charity on a raw before. We see this every week for a reason and cena is always the main guy in make a wish work, to get his ass over. Some people really have their ass stuck up this propaganda bs.


Maybe they show Cena more than the other wrestlers because he has the MOST wishes in the history of the organization.

Ever think of that?

Oh, on a side note. The little "boycott" thing you and you buddies have going on is NEVER going to work. As long as WWE is making 470 million a year and are selling out arena's every week, their not going anywhere. Good luck with a impossible outcome.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Liverpoolkelly7 said:


> Your acting like this is the first time they have ever shown cena doing charity on a raw before. We see this every week for a reason and cena is always the main guy in make a wish work, to get his ass over. Some people really have their ass stuck up this propaganda bs.


Really? Because there's usually a montage of all the stars meeting with the kids and taking pictures with the troops.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Deshad C. said:


> What a weird time to take a moral stance on the product of the WWE.
> 
> CM Punk makes himself a snow angel out of a dead man's ashes just a few weeks ago for shits and giggles and the majority of people don't seem to have a problem with it "being on Raw".
> 
> ...


Comparing story lines and character gimmicks to a completely non-WWE related event. Those segments actually built up the feuds something that Cena's Wish granting didn't.


----------



## Liverpoolkelly7 (May 27, 2012)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Maybe they show Cena more than the other wrestlers because he has the MOST wishes in the history of the organization.
> 
> Ever think of that?


Yep. Because that is all down to the way they book the muthafucker! Imagine if they booked sometime as hard as cena that actually had talent and you would see how much better they would do in merchandise sales and wishes requests.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Liverpoolkelly7 said:


> Your acting like this is the first time they have ever shown cena doing charity on a raw before. We see this every week for a reason and cena is always the main guy in make a wish work, to get his ass over. Some people really have their ass stuck up this propaganda bs.


Maybe because he is the TOP face. He is popular with kids so obviously he will do the most Make a Wish work. 
And he is doing all this work because he is GREAT at it. For all the charity work the guy does he still always show up on Raw, still does the house shows. Not so WWE can get him over, because this is what Cena loves to do. 

And its always good PR. But the conspiracy guys obviously thinks its JUST to get Cena over. Nothing else...


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

SASpurs2120 said:


> The only thing you actually missed was a short commercial break and 2 entrances. How in God's name is that a bad thing?


You don't get it, i could spend all night explaining it, and you still wouldn't get it.

Also, you just said something that suggests you're religious, therefore if you are, you're already brainwashed and you're brain has been programmed to not listen to reason in the first place. Making this discussion a massive waste of time. So im ending this conversation with simply calling you a silly goose.

You silly goose.


----------



## Liverpoolkelly7 (May 27, 2012)

SASpurs2120 said:


> Really? Because there's usually a montage of all the stars meeting with the kids and taking pictures with the troops.


Thats why i said main guy doing that kind of stuff not the only guy, mark!


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

this thread... well... nevermind


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

XFace said:


> You don't get it, i could spend all night explaining it, and you still wouldn't get it.
> 
> Also, you just said something that suggests you're religious, therefore if you are, you're already brainwashed and you're brain has been programmed to not listen to reason in the first place. Making this discussion a massive waste of time. So im ending this conversation with simply calling you a silly goose.
> 
> You silly goose.


So you're a Negative Nancy and an Annoying Atheist Andy. It all makes sense now, someone just trying as hard as they possibly can to be different.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Xevoz said:


> Comparing story lines and character gimmicks to a completely non-WWE related event. Those segments actually built up the feuds something that Cena's Wish granting didn't.


So if Ryback came out and, I don't know, stacked up all three of those kids on his shoulders and Shell Shocked the cancer out of them whilst a helpless Cena watched it would've been okay?

Seriously.

Do you go to sports events? I know I've been to a few. Most of the ones I've been to actually do this kind of stuff. Before the game, during halftime, after the game. It happens. This is not some weird occurrence, and the WWE are not monsters for "exploiting cancer patience". They're actually following a blueprint. They're ALWAYS going on about the Make-A-Wish Foundation and the Susan G Komen. awareness campaign. Hell, I'm surprised they didn't do this sooner.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Deshad C. said:


> So if Ryback came out and, I don't know, stacked up all three of those kids on his shoulders and Shell Shocked them cancer out of them whilst a helpless Cena watched it would've been okay?
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Do you go to sports events? I know I've been to a few. Most of the ones I've been to actually do this kind of stuff. Before the game, during halftime, after the game. It happens. This is not some weird occurrence, and the WWE are not monsters for "exploiting cancer patience". They're actually following a blueprint. They're ALWAYS going on about the Make-A-Wish Foundation and the Susan G Komen. awareness campaign. Hell, I'm surprised they didn't do this sooner.


Use some common sense before posting. Crying out for attitude era gimmicks and then the moment 
we get any semblance of that we bitch (PS Shell Shocking Kids with serious medical conditions? Really!? That's the best retort you can come back with?)
The biggest problem with WWE nowadays is this politically correct BULLSHIT, where nobody's feeling must ever get hurt because they'll cry and moan about it. Well fuck that. In real life feelings do get hurt, so why is it such a problem when WWE decides to go that route?
PS, Midshow in WWE=/= Half time or after the game. Do this AFTER THE SHOW THEN


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I was a bit bored with the segment, but good for the kids.

However, I do think the WWE partially did it so they can get their top face who gets booed a lot some cheers.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Xevoz said:


> Use some common sense before posting. Crying out for attitude era gimmicks and then the moment
> we get any semblance of that we bitch (PS Shell Shocking Kids with serious medical conditions? Really!? That's the best retort you can come back with?)
> The biggest problem with WWE nowadays is this politically correct BULLSHIT, where nobody's feeling must ever get hurt because they'll cry and moan about it. Well fuck that. In real life feelings do get hurt, so why is it such a problem when WWE decides to go that route?


How is having some make a wish kids come out during a show with the face of the company politically correct? You're arguing a whole 'nother point completely.

This is NOT about how you feel about the product, or how much you dislike Cena, or how bad you want some semblance of the Attitude Era back.

This was about making some kids dreams come true. It was about doing something POSITIVE. It didn't hurt anyone. It didn't affect anyone's lives besides those three children who will remember it for whatever lives they have left.

Stop making EVERYTHING about your displeasure with the current state of the WWE. It doesn't fit here so STOP trying to make it fit. I get it, The WWE sucks. The product can be stale at times. Okay. 

All valid points.

This instance, this lone instance of kindness, has nothing to do with those points though. NOTHING.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Deshad C. said:


> How is having some make a wish kids come out during a show with the face of the company politically correct? You're arguing a whole 'nother point completely.
> 
> This is NOT about how you feel about the product, or how much you dislike Cena, or how bad you want some semblance of the attitude back.
> 
> ...


You brought up the Colter gimmick and Punk shoots. And doing the Make-A-Wish thing AFTER the show wouldn't have been remembered by the kids and lived long in their memories too?
And WWE's state of being is my concern and I'll parade that issue. Its WORLD WRESTLING ENTERTAINMENT. Its job is to ENTERTAIN me with WRESTLING. And I wasn't ENTERTAINED so I WILL make it my issue to complain, not just about this part (which I though was good for the kids but could have been done later) and the piss poor show in general.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Some of you people.. Jesus christ 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

doesnt Cena produce enough money in "merch sales" to cure all sickness tho


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, pretty sad. Anything to get the fans to stop booing John Cena, even if it's just for one night. Don't get me wrong, I'm very glad that sick kids at that age get to experience something like that. But there is absolutely some intent there from Vince to get the fans to cheer for Cena there. :vince5


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Xevoz said:


> You brought up the Colter gimmick and Punk shoots. And doing the Make-A-Wish thing AFTER the show wouldn't have been remembered by the kids and lived long in their memories too?
> And WWE's state of being is my concern and I'll parade that issue. Its WORLD WRESTLING ENTERTAINMENT. Its job is to ENTERTAIN me with WRESTLING. And I wasn't ENTERTAINED so I WILL make it my issue to complain, not just about this part (which I though was good for the kids but could have been done later) and the piss poor show in general.


I'm not saying you don't have a right to complain about the state of the show.

You do, you're a consumer, you have every right to complain. It comes with the price of admission.

But this? This constant overreaction and broad stroking about EVERY LITTLE THING that happens with the WWE as it pertains to John Cena is getting to be ridiculous.

Hell it's been ridiculousness for years now. 

If it was anyone else, anybody up their with those kids it wouldn't be this big a hooplah but because it's Cena, because it's SUPER CENA, because its the guy who has more kid fans than adult fans and who looks like a "box of fruity pebbles" it turns into this. Everything he does by proxy is tainted because some people just can't get over HIM. 

It's stupid.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

As good a gesture as it was; I know everyone deep down knows that it was a segment intended to help get Cena over.

If that wasn't the case then surely the kids would have came out with Vince himself, HHH, or more logically the divas who would likely help their nerves more than a male superstar. Or more sensibly the whole segment could have been done after Raw went off the air. There was no particular reason to do it how it panned out except to help John's image. Sad but true.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> You brought up the Colter gimmick and Punk shoots. And doing the Make-A-Wish thing AFTER the show wouldn't have been remembered by the kids and lived long in their memories too?
> And WWE's state of being is my concern and I'll parade that issue. Its WORLD WRESTLING ENTERTAINMENT. Its job is to ENTERTAIN me with WRESTLING. And I wasn't ENTERTAINED so I WILL make it my issue to complain, not just about this part (which I though was good for the kids but could have been done later) and the piss poor show in general.


And for those kids, who are fans of World Wrestling Entertainment on a level that none of us will ever be on again (simply because the magic of it is lost with knowledge) wanted nothing more in their shortened lives then to be with their hero, got the greatest gift short of a cure. Why is it a problem that it happened 10 minutes into the show before any serious plot was addressed? Why shouldn't they live out the dream of being a WWE superstar on TV? A dream, that unless some thing extraordinary happens and they regain full heath, will never even come remotely close to being a reality. Why should they have to wait until everyone has begun filing out of the arena before they get their moment in the sun?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Eh like mentioned it's a little bit of both exploitation and giving those kids a moment. I'm sure the WWE will grasp at any opportunity to get their golden boy some cheers, but it didn't offend me. Despite what Cena's (and the WWE's) agenda may be, he still brings a smile to the face of those poor kids who go through hell. I would be nervous too if I were given the opportunity to come on Raw for any reason and be a part of the show. I was happy for those kids.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Hannibal Lector said:


> As good a gesture as it was; I know everyone deep down knows that it was a segment intended to help get Cena over.
> 
> If that wasn't the case then surely the kids would have came out with Vince himself, HHH, or more logically the divas who would likely help their nerves more than a male superstar. Or more sensibly the whole segment could have been done after Raw went off the air. There was no particular reason to do it how it panned out except to help John's image. Sad but true.


How do you help get someone over whose already the face of the entire company and has made you more money than any other wrestler in history?

Could they have done it after the show went off the air? Sure.

But what if it was those kids wish was to be on WWE Raw live so all their family and friends could see it?

What if they wanted to be on with John Cena?

What if, for once, something is not a ploy or an underhanded tactic to "get Cena over" for fans who are gonna boo him anyway?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cena probably put them at the best of ease. They didn't seem scared, probably nervous, but comfortable and each of them had an adult at side. John gave them a moment they will never forget. I was hoping the kid with half a heart had the name *Iron Hart*. lol 

Sure, WWE could allow other superstars to do something big like this, but what can you do? The kid wanted Cena. :cena3


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

A 13-page response to a hearty segment, regardless if there were ulterior motives, shows how fickle some people are when they don't get things their way.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## B-balltm (Feb 14, 2012)

Slimm Doc said:


> People including myself don't have a problem with the kid's moment in the spotlight.
> What I do have a problem with is WWE using that segment to put the crowd in an impossible position and force them to cheer Cena.


Don't worry, the fans weren't cheering Cena. They were "clapping" for the kids. Wrestling fans don't "clap" for their favorite superstars.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

OP and anyone who agrees with him: you are certifiably insane.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

I never watch John Cena's segments so I missed what happened, It sounded pretty bad though.


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

He did something to make those kids happy because they love him. Plain and simple. I don't care for Cena but it was more about the kids in that moment than him.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

XFace said:


> They shouldn't be on the fucking show to begin with.
> 
> What a farfetched fucking idea to think that wrestling should be on RAW instead of dying/retarded people, cheesy ass anti-bullying campaigns and dumbass Murican' soldiers.


you know tonight had more wrestling that your average raw, right? You must have yourself more and more with every episode you watch.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

I found Lawler and Cole more annoying during the whole Make A wish segment then Cena himself.

They make me hate the mother fucker more by portraying him as the second coming of Jesus Christ creaming their pants over the Patron Saint of Cheese.

The segment was short and sweet and some brave, deserving kids got a memory they will never forget god bless em.

The crowd acted as they should of. Cheered the kids then later boo'd the s.o.b .

How the hell can your number one baby face still get boo'd after the earlier segment WWE ?????


----------



## FutureHallofFamer (Apr 21, 2013)

123bigdave said:


> Why are some of you virgins so pathetic?
> 
> This was a fúcking dream for those kids.


THANK YOU. Everyone needs to ignore the Cena politics for a fucking moment PLEASE!! Those kids just got a moment of a lifetime.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

XFace said:


> Brainwashed idiot. It has nothing to do with the kids.
> 
> Weither its another stupid fucking cheesy anti bullying campaign, *supporting mass murderers that you call "murican soldiers"*, dying sick kids to get cena over, advertisments, twitter shit, commentators subliminaly advertising dominoes pizza and dancing with the stars.
> 
> ...


Says the man with not 1, but 2 Chris Benoit pictures in his profile. 

Seriously, I came into this thread hoping to find someone talking about not caring about seeing sick kids on their wrasslin program for some lols, but the fact that you can seriously do it with Chris Benoit pictures plastered all over your profile takes the cake.

:lmao


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

BoJackson said:


> Says the man with not 1, but 2 Chris Benoit pictures in his profile.
> 
> Seriously, I came into this thread hoping to find someone talking about not caring about seeing sick kids on their wrasslin program for some lols, but the fact that you can seriously do it with Chris Benoit pictures plastered all over your profile takes the cake.
> 
> :lmao


1. Benoit is a murderer, not a mass murderer.

2. He didn't even consciously mean to commit the crime.

3. Atleast benoit regretted what he had done, and made himself pay the ultimate price. (so much respect for that fucker)

4. He cared about the people he killed. (he even tried to look up superstitious methods of bringing them back to life when he became conscious of what he had done)

5. Yes i can do it, because i have cast iron testicles, and i just don't give a single fuck.

Murican soldiers on the other hand

1. Enjoy killing people.

2. Consciously slaughter innocent people.

3. Kill for profit.


----------



## Pikesburgh (Apr 9, 2013)

I honestly think Cena was there 100% for the KIDS moment tonight. When he said this was their only dream in the entire world, I thought that was pretty cool, him getting the crowd to cheer as loudly as they could for those 3 kids.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

XFace said:


> 1. Benoit is a murderer, not a mass murderer.
> 
> 2. Atleast benoit regretted what he had done, and made himself pay the ultimate price. (so much respect for that fucker)
> 
> 3. Yes i can do it, because i have cast iron testicles, and i just don't give a single fuck.


You just might be the coolest person, ever. I'm dead serious, too.

Priorities! Fuck yeah! :lol


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

Maybe 'Murican soldiers should learn how to perform a perfectly executed german suplex. Maybe then - and only then - the world would cut them some slack.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

BoJackson said:


> Maybe 'Murican soldiers should learn how to perform a perfectly executed german suplex. Maybe then - and only then - the world would cut them some slack.


Muricans can only Murican' suplex.

German suplexes are for Canadians.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

If they parade sick kids out every week I'll agree with you guys, but it seems like it was one time to promote the Make a Wish Day/ highlight Cena's involvement with the company.

God forbid you have to hold your boos for one segment. You poor saps.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

XFace said:


> 1. Benoit is a murderer, not a mass murderer.
> 
> 2. He didn't even consciously mean to commit the crime.
> 
> ...


So Benoit paid the ultimate price by taking the easy way out?


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

SASpurs2120 said:


> So Benoit paid the ultimate price by taking the easy way out?


Whats the point in sticking around when everything you love is gone, and you're the only one responsible?

He still punished himself in the highest degree by ending his life, no different than any murican' justice system would give him.

Anyway this is bumming me out, not down to discuss any further. (and not to be one of those wannabe-mod ****, but this is incredibly offtopic.)


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

XFace said:


> Whats the point in sticking around when everything you love is gone, and you're the only one responsible?
> 
> He still punished himself in the highest degree by ending his life, no different than any murican' justice system would give him.
> 
> Anyway this is bumming me out, not down to discuss any further. (and not to be one of those wannabe-mod ****, but this is incredibly offtopic.)


It is off topic but how is not sitting through the legal system and parking his ass in a cell not worse than making it quick and painless.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

SASpurs2120 said:


> It is off topic but how is not sitting through the legal system and parking his ass in a cell not worse than making it quick and painless.


Georgia has the death penalty. 

Im sure anyone who would go through the same situation would rather die immediately with their family, and want to end the emotional suffering as soon as possible, not to mention stop themselves from possibly harming anyone else.

Im sure finding the 100% best way of punishing himself was one of the furthest things from his mind at the time aswell, but he did choose an honorable method on the spot.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

SASpurs2120, don't feed him. 

Just let it go...


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Deshad C. said:


> SASpurs2120, don't feed him.
> 
> Just let it go...


But I genuinely believe he is that stupid.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

SASpurs2120 said:


> But I genuinely believe he is that stupid.


Why the fuck would you waste your time arguing with someone you think is stupid?


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

SASpurs2120 said:


> But I genuinely believe he is that stupid.


Nobody is that stupid. lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Good for those kids, but I just cant watch. Too cringe worthy.

I haven't watched RAW, knew it would be shit, didn't watch. Looks like my prediction rang true.
Also, lol at WWE trying to get cheers for Cena. Remember, good for the kids, but it was obviously as well to get Cena cheered.

But, isn't it Make a wish day or something? I guess they have to demonstrate the highest wish maker in John Cena. Still, not watching that. Won't boo, but won't watch.


----------



## Liverpoolkelly7 (May 27, 2012)

Its was a great moment for the kids but it was blatantly a tactic to get cena over. Anyone who cant see that is deluded.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

Deshad C. said:


> Nobody is that stupid. lol


Would you get off his dick?

The man can fight his own battles.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How come the WWE never shows any of the other superstars or divas doing make-a-wish wishes?


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

XFace said:


> Would you get off his dick?
> 
> The man can fight his own battles.


What?

...you think this is a battle?

lol.

Well excuuuuuuse me. 

Didn't meant to get in the way of your "battle" there.

Please, don't sheathe your sword for me, oh mighty warrior, do continue!

SLAY HM WITH YOUR MIGHTY WEAPON OF TROLL!!!


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

Deshad C. said:


> What?
> 
> ...you think this is a battle?
> 
> ...


Seems like you're the one whos trolling. He asked about Benoit and i told him what i thought.

and what, are you too fucking stupid to understand a metaphor?

Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

XFace said:


> Seems like you're the one whos trolling. He asked about Benoit and i told him what i thought.
> 
> and what, are you too fucking stupid to understand a metaphor?
> 
> Grow the fuck up.


The guy who thinks murder is okay as long as you kill yourself after is telling me to grow up.

Well...okay then. 

Thanks for the advice there chief.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good lord people. They didn't bring the kids out to get Cena cheered. He gets some boos every week, in more hostile territories and goes out there not letting it affect him. It was a publicity thing but it wasn't to get Cena cheered.


----------



## Carlito1 (Jun 7, 2009)

I think it's really nice that they are making these kids wishes come true (although none of them looked happy, maybe they were nervous)but it really has no place in a wrestling show, but I digress, as far as doing it to get Cena over, I don;t think this was the case.. The type of fans who hate Cena are the same ones who this segment did nothing for, the WWE must know that. The people that liked that segment were all the ones who love cena in the first place.. if i had to guess.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

God forbid the WWE never has kids on their shows. They do every week, they're just in the crowd and not on stage with the cash cow. :vince2


----------



## GamerStyles (Feb 12, 2013)

I actually didn't have any problem with it when I watched the first time. I mean sure, I thought it was them trying to get Cena all that cheap cheers but at the same time it was a wonderful moment for those kids So, I let it go. BUT What I have a problem with is how they replayed the whole thing TWICE and would most probably do it again on SD. That's not right and some people here need to realize that it's simply not charity when you advertise and brag about it.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

Deshad C. said:


> The guy who thinks murder is okay as long as you kill yourself after is telling me to grow up.
> 
> Well...okay then.
> 
> Thanks for the advice there chief.


Never said that. (but im sure thats what your tiny fucking brain got from it)

We were having a perfectly legitimate conversation until you showed up and started trolling.

You're welcome.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Chris Benoit is my biological dad. Thank God he didn't know.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

The WWE no longer cares how the crowd identifies each wrestler, heel or face. This has been clear for a while now, and especially with Fandango, Dolph, and Cena.

Personally, I can't stand watching John Cena win his matches, hold the title, etc...but what he does for the Make-A-Wish foundation is outstanding, and FAR more important than professional wrestling.

So, when Vince and the foundation decides to dedicate 3-5 minutes of a three-hour show to three kids, I really don't give a fuck who comes out with them...it's warranted, and it's great to see those kids getting cheered, having an opportunity to speak on the mic, and stand on the ramp on live TV.

Vince McMahon, who basically resurrected professional wrestling in the 80s, knew damn well it wasn't going to change the fans' opinions of Cena later in the show...because those efforts have slowly drifted into the acceptance of the boos and hatred. Some of you are foolish to believe otherwise.

If that small segment prevented you from watching the rest of Raw, or forced you to turn to another channel, you're worthless. Cena made it all about them, and that's what's relevant. Five minutes for three kids who have life-threatening illnesses...God forbid it doesn't interrupt the time for a Barrett/Regal match.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

I swear, this is my last post talking to you but....



XFace said:


> 3. Atleast benoit regretted what he had done, and made himself pay the ultimate price. (so much respect for that fucker)



Either my reading comprehension is off, or you actually said that you respected that "fucker" for killing himself AFTER he murdered his entire family via choke hold. I don't know how you expect me, or anyone, to take that any other way than how you wrote it, but okay. 

But really, this is stupid. 

Kinda because we're way off topic, but mostly because I don't believe you bruh. 

I honestly, truly don't. 

I think you're just trolling for internet arguments on a Monday night cuz...you know...fuck it...it's Monday night and what else are you gonna do with your time? That, and you keep saying "'murrica" like we all live in South Park or something.

So....yeah...have fun I guess.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

123bigdave said:


> Fúck off. Please just fúck off you miserable fúck.


Well, what can you expect from a fan of a child murderer?



Deshad C. said:


> I swear, this is my last post talking to you but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. I'm speechless too.


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes. I do respect Benoit for punishing himself to the fullest extent he possibly could, even though he wasn't even fully conscious of his actions. 

I know i would, its the only way to really attempt to apologize in my opinion.

Now again, this is incredibly off topic.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

It's cool that WWE does so much for sick kids but having them on the show is nothing more than pandering and a cheap PR move. All 3 of those boys looked scared shitless but as a parent how can you say no to that? Having them backstage where they could meet all the wrestlers would've been more than enough but media outlets can't replay footage of that on the morning news.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Eh, the kids got to see their dream come true & that's the important thing here, but it's clear that some would rather focus on the negative.




XFace said:


> 1. Benoit is a murderer, not a mass murderer.
> 
> 2. He didn't even consciously mean to commit the crime.
> 
> ...



lol, really? It sounds like you're trying to downplay what he did, like him killing his family is no worse than being a mass murderer. There's just no sugarcoating what he did. It would've been one thing if he had just offed himself, but that wasn't the case.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

PunkShoot said:


> Some of you guys are sick, most of those kids might not live in a few years, give them the moment they deserve.
> 
> Pathetic some of you


(haven't seen it yet but can guess what has happened from the posts - assuming it was a live thing and not a video package)

but no way

if it wasn't about exploiting the kids they could have done it after the show finished - about below the belt cheap pops for Cena


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Don't bring Benoit in... he was a great wrestler. The dude with his signature... not so much (a bad guy)


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

WWE and Cena should do nice things for people and sick children to make their dream come true, not to get good publicity for themselves.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Gotta get dat cheap pop! :cena3 :vince3


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Enough about Benoit. I've given out enough warnings and infractions in this thread and I don't want to give out any more. Anyone else starting shit will be banned.

I don't understand how people hate Cena and the WWE so much for this. I hope that your children aren't unfortunate enough to find themselves with a terminal illness because if they wanted a wish like that to be granted before they die you would apparently hate it.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

The Enforcer said:


> It's cool that WWE does so much for sick kids but having them on the show is nothing more than pandering and a cheap PR move. All 3 of those boys looked scared shitless but as a parent how can you say no to that? Having them backstage where they could meet all the wrestlers would've been more than enough but media outlets can't replay footage of that on the morning news.


This.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Evolution said:


> Enough about Benoit. I've given out enough warnings and infractions in this thread and I don't want to give out any more. Anyone else starting shit will be banned.
> 
> *I don't understand how people hate Cena and the WWE so much for this. I hope that your children aren't unfortunate enough to find themselves with a terminal illness because if they wanted a wish like that to be granted before they die you would apparently hate it*.


I get the point you are making but it is wwe trying to get this sort of reaction out of people - the "oh the kids are sick so we have to support Cena" -it is using people's compassion against them.

like you get those give to africa adverts telling you to give cash every month and they all have starving children in them - it's emotional blackmail and yes it's great for the kids but wwe's motives are questionable


----------



## sunnyz (May 22, 2006)

Hawkke said:


> For the love of mercy don't be so damned cynical, was it really hurting you?
> Let the kids have their moment and move on.
> I am actually proud of my state crowd there for saving the boos till later.
> Fucks sake relax..


100% i think thats all that needs to be said


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

alliance said:


> Cena using cancer kids as a stepping stone to be looked as a good guy is disgusting..
> 
> it doesnt surprise me one damn bit WWE doing this fucken bullshit..



*Quoted for truth. In another thread titled " Hard to hate Cena or WWE after reading about this" I had previously written the following (and apparently pissed off few Cenation members in the process):



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:



Yes, believe EVERYTHING that you read on the internet. Yes, there i played the devil's advocate. Do you realize how low Vince and his PR team can stoop to sell fake stories to promote a goody-good image of their company and main guy, while making the smarks feel shit about themselves for hating on Cena?

And yet, after reading such stories which have not been proved to be true, or have no proof whatsoever, these smarks will do a 180 degree turn and start writing praises about the REAL LIFE Cena, the same guy who in REAL LIFE cheated on his wife when he slept with fat chicks, WWE Divas and Pornstars. Not to mention he broke a diva's relationship; and then there are several superstars he buried by abusing his pull.

Make no mistake, all these Make-a-Wish & Be-a-Star endeavors are something that I do respect. But these are nothing more than a cover up for the ugly realities of this multimillion dollar corporation.

Click to expand...


While I have utmost respect for what WWE is doing for Cancer kids, or Make-a-wish or Be-a-Star, the fact is this is nothing but tools for generating good publicity for the company. These endeavors allow Cena to speak out the lamest excuse for not turning heel, as if other heels are real life criminals.*


----------



## DownzieBoi (Jul 7, 2011)

I think that I actually thought it was good of the crowd not to boo him during that segment as it was for the kids, I think they loved it anyway.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey, the kids loved it, and the crowd cheered for the kids. That's all it was. Get over it. Rather watch that than the Fandango-Khali dance off.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

bipartisan101 said:


> Rather watch that than the Fandango-Khali dance off.


Speak for yourself, I personally think we have a Wrestlemania 30 main event now.


----------



## Matty316 (Mar 14, 2010)

Really....? lol at the miserable gits in this thread. These kids are young and have life threatening illnesses, they deserve to have their wish come true. For the people saying it shouldn't be on TV well it was done on RAW because its WWE's flagship show, gets the biggest numbers and that helps the charity's exposure! If it wasn't done on RAW then we would have only got 10 minutes (I haven't seen the show so I don't know how long it lasted) of crap like Santino or something that you would have all bitched about anyway!!! So why not give it to something that is worthwhile!

To the people who think it is to get 'cheap pops' for Cena...LOL wow! WWE should have now realised that there are alot of people that are going to boo Cena whatever, hell the guy could save the life of some people's family on here and they would still hate him! It's just another reason for Cena haters to bitch about him, fact is these kids idolised Cena and wanted to be in the ring with him, so guess what....WWE did it for them, get over it!


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

James1o1o said:


> Speak for yourself, I personally think we have a Wrestlemania 30 main event now.


Dear God..... :faint:



Matty316 said:


> *Really....? lol at the miserable gits in this thread. These kids are young and have life threatening illnesses, they deserve to have their wish come true. For the people saying it shouldn't be on TV well it was done on RAW because its WWE's flagship show, gets the biggest numbers and that helps the charity's exposure! If it wasn't done on RAW then we would have only got 10 minutes (I haven't seen the show so I don't know how long it lasted) of crap like Santino or something that you would have all bitched about anyway!!! So why not give it to something that is worthwhile!*
> 
> To the people who think it is to get 'cheap pops' for Cena...LOL wow! WWE should have now realised that there are alot of people that are going to boo Cena whatever, hell the guy could save the life of some people's family on here and they would still hate him! It's just another reason for Cena haters to bitch about him, fact is these kids idolised Cena and wanted to be in the ring with him, so guess what....WWE did it for them, get over it!


This^ Excellent points.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

of all the things to complain about...


----------



## mattributes (Feb 6, 2013)

Bitches will bitch about anything. Nothing new.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Geez would all you Cena and WWE haters that look for a reason to hate just shut the fuck up already? This was a cool moment for those kids who had their dream come true. I had a friend who recently just passed away due to a terminal illness and John Cena granted her wish a few years ago. Show some class some of you and put your fake reasons for hating Cena aside for once that doesn't involve him in a storyline.


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

Geeeesh man wtf some of these kids won't even make it till next wrestlemania And some of you here are hating on the fact that the wwe for a short period of time on their lives have made them forget that -by calling Vince or cena opportunists?? Get A fucking life and be thankful somebody is doing it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Exploiting? Those kids wanted to be there. That was their wish. I'm sure Cena was honored to be the guy introducing them. Sure it could and might've been a political move by WWE to try and get fans to like Cena, but unless those kids come with him to the ring every week, I doubt anything would change (and WWE probably knows that too).


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Great moment for the kids, but agreed with the idea that it should of been a 'Dark segment' and should have been no way as part of the RAW live show. Instead, WWE should of known they could promote their 'Tout' shit more by after it came back from commercial, they can do their whole crap like 'Check out on WWE.com active of John Cena making wishes for kids during the commercial'


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

Not a Cena fan at all, but I had no problem with it. If that was your kid that wanted that would you bitch about it too? Give me a break people. The crowd can comprehend the difference between cheering Cena and booing him. I'm not speaking for everyone, but if I were to guess, I'd say 99% of the people respect Cena for what he does with the make-a-wish foundation. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

I just hope _The Eliminator_ soon squash Dolph Ziggler and become the new World Heavyweight Champion while stealing A.J away from him.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh fucking dear.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

In all honesty, it probably was for the kids more so. Their wish was to be on RAW, its not like they asked them to come to RAW. If they asked them to come onto RAW and the stage then yeah I'd say "They're exploiting them" but all WWE was doing was fulfilling their wish.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Stadhart said:


> I get the point you are making *but it is wwe trying to get this sort of reaction out of people - the "oh the kids are sick so we have to support Cena" -it is using people's compassion against them.*
> 
> like you get those give to africa adverts telling you to give cash every month and they all have starving children in them - it's emotional blackmail and yes it's great for the kids but wwe's motives are questionable


What is retarded is that people like you just assume the WWE are doing it to get that reaction. The literal fact of the matter is that it was *World Wish Day* and in order to raise awareness about the charity and the day they had a small segment on it to give the audience at home an idea about how they brighten up dying kids lives the other 364 days of the year that doesn't get a live segment on Raw.

Some people seriously need to pull their finger out. I can't believe this forum has stooped as low as it has.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

Smoogle said:


> The kids wanted that but got more to experience something special like that - don't be dickheads.





Hawkke said:


> For the love of mercy don't be so damned cynical, was it really hurting you?
> Let the kids have their moment and move on.
> I am actually proud of my state crowd there for saving the boos till later.
> Fucks sake relax..



this ^ and this ^^

FFS marks- STFU.

I was touched by that move.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow. People are MAD over the fact that some fans didn't like that pandering, PR bullshit. I don't give a flying fuck what you think, I thought the segment was the definition of cringe and RAW would have been better without it.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

For real? People are complaining about sick children getting to spend time with their favorite WWE Superstar and experience what its like to be a WWE superstar themselves....fpalm


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

We all know the real reason WWE brought those kids out there and it sickens me. I love WWE for everything they do for the make a wish but to use these poor kids just so cena wont get boos is really pethetic


----------



## JackieLackey (Feb 4, 2013)

Cena reminds me of Oikawa from Digimon in the way he uses children


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

It was a good thing the IWC didn't make up the majority of that crowd or they would have booed the kids as bad as Cena. fpalm


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm going to have to disagree with the majority here. I thought it was one of the worse things the WWE have ever put on air, yes, it was horrible through and through, but I don't think it was an effort to put Cena over. Cena was there because he was their wish, but it really wasn't about him. The WWE don't expect Cena to be cheered, nor do they care unfortunately - they know Cena will never be over, but as long as the little diapers keep buying his stuff they will never stop pushing him.

So yeah, everything was wrong with that segment, but I don't think it was meant to be for Cena's gain.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

To the people in this thread accusing Cena of trying to get himself over or exploiting those kids... you make me ashamed to be a wrestling fan. Then again, you're not even fans if you truly think that.

It's fine if you don't like Cena or hate him or whatever, but to think he's that heartless and inhuman is just low. I'd say it says far more about the people able to think that way than Cena himself.

Still, I'm glad that the crowd in attendance at least had the humility to STFU for 5 minutes and give those kids their dying wishes. Shame to see there are apparently people on here who wouldn't do the same.


----------



## kinmad4it (Jan 3, 2012)

The segment should not have been included in the televised show. It was make a wish or whatever day, not Cena grants wishes day. Where were the articles or videos of other wrestlers making other kids wishes come true? Why didn't they show Randy Orton or Big Show having a laugh with a kid who's only wish in life is to meet their onscreen hero?
I have no issue with what happened as such, just the way it was portrayed.

Remember in commentary, I believe it was Lawler who mentioned that Cena has granted something like over 300 wishes, yet WWE superstars over the course of the past two decades or so had granted over 5,000 wishes. Yet in the end it's made out as if only Cena is the one that cares and grants wishes. Another example of WWE manipulating a situation and circumstances to suit their need to get their beloved Superman over.

They've shown countless times they're not afraid of using any tactics they can to get Cena less heat. Why think this was any different.


----------



## GuessWhat: CenaSux (May 21, 2012)

Why is it that Cena/WWE has to constantly inform us about Cena's Make-a-Wish work? If the purpose of doing a good deed is to get noticed and to be praised for it, is it really a good deed?

CM Punk, NOT WWE, did nice things for the man in Syracuse who was shot and admitted that seeing Punk lose WWE title to Dwayne was the worst part of his week. Of course no one hears about that because we aren't supposed to like Punk. We're supposed to like Cena, and he gets booed, so WWE does stupid things like what they pulled last night in an attempt to get us to love Cena. Pathetic fpalm Cena should come out accompanied by children in Chicago, NYC, Boston, and all the other cities that hate him so that he can get cheered. If I'm there, I'll still be booing


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

123bigdave said:


> Why are some of you *virgins* so pathetic?
> 
> This was a fúcking dream for those kids.





JackieLackey said:


> Cena reminds me of *Oikawa from Digimon* in the way he uses children


Exhibit A. . . .


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Theres a time and a place for kids to be on tv....why not smackdown, main event, or saturday morning slam 

Not live on monday night raw


----------



## JackieLackey (Feb 4, 2013)

123bigdave said:


> Exhibit A. . . .


yeah? Who wouldn't believe WWE stooping to lows to get someone over after all the stunts they've pulled? If you don't like how I think/my opinion, then don't read it, simple as that.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

People who hate Cena hate him because he panders to kids. And you think Vince did this to get him over with those people???? :kobe


----------



## JackieLackey (Feb 4, 2013)

STUFF said:


> People who hate Cena hate him because he panders to kids. And you think Vince did this to get him over with those people???? :kobe


I *dislike* him for many other reasons, and yes, who wouldn't believe that at this stage?


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm actually surprised those kids still think wrestling names exist. Their favorite superstar uses his real name as do many others.


----------



## Artisan44 (Sep 12, 2012)

Well I thought it was a good segment. The kids looked a bit scared but hell, so would I if I had to stand in front of a massive live crowd.

LIGHTNING LOGAN! is an awesome name lol.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Still haven't watched it. Meh.

Although, even though you guys are pointing out the obvious, they are not only doing it for the kids, but for Cena to get cheers. Duh. I am not going to bash Cena, he doesn't deserve the hate for this.

Also, doesn't he have the most wishes given under his belt? Pretty slick.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> I'm sure it was a great moment for the kids, bit it was clear WWE's intention was for Cena not to get booed.


Cena has been getting booed since 2006 and the WWE does not seem to mind it at all. They sure as hell do not care in 2013 when the heat is nowhere near as bad as it used to be.

It's okay if some of you didn't like the segment. I just don't understand why you guys think WWE wants to use sick kids so fans that watch a TV beyond kayfabe can be satisfied. I used to really value the opinions of the IWC when I first started getting into this, but some of you guys need to take a LONG break away from WWE so you can understand what it is again. Get out of the Attitude Era bubble. I used to be in that bubble too, and it kept me from enjoying the great talents we see today.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*What the fuck are you talking about ? that was great thing for the poor kids, it's like a dream come true for them.*


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

manchesterdud said:


> Theres a time and a place for kids to be on tv....why not smackdown, main event, or saturday morning slam
> 
> Not live on monday night raw


Why not Raw? Are you seriously proposing WWE bring them out the day *after *World Wish Day? What would be the point in that.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Riot said:


> Why not Raw? Are you seriously proposing WWE bring them out the day *after *World Wish Day? What would be the point in that.




Which once again proves that the morons bitching about it don't even know what they are talking about.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

I wish people would cut the holier than thou act. Yes, we get it. It was a dream come true for those kids. So where do you draw the line? At what point is _not_ exploitation? What if next week, Cena comes out with a bunch of homeless kids and feeds them bowls of soup? What? That's fine too? "HEY COME ON! THOSE KIDS PROBABLY HAVEN'T HAD A HOT MEAL IN A DAYS! THIS WAS A GREAT MOMENT FOR THEM! WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU GUYS!?!?" Or maybe the next week Cena could accompany battered wives and take them out on a date during Raw. "HEY COME ON! WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME THESE GALS WERE TREATED LIKE WOMEN!?!? THIS WAS PROBABLY A DREAM COME TRUE FOR THEM!!"

It's not the act of charity in itself. It's the *intent*. And if you ask me, the intent of this segment was to garner a positive reaction for their struggling babyface. That's all this was. They wanted to put their face in a position to draw sympathy later in the show. They *exploited* those children.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bottom line folks is that As far as i know...Cena will be the top face until someone can really be as over with the kiddos lol..til then..hate all you want :vince


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> I wish people would cut the holier than thou act. Yes, we get it. It was a dream come true for those kids. So where do you draw the line? At what point is _not_ exploitation? What if next week, Cena comes out with a bunch of homeless kids and feeds them bowls of soup? What? That's fine too? "HEY COME ON! THOSE KIDS PROBABLY HAVEN'T HAD A HOT MEAL IN A DAYS! THIS WAS A GREAT MOMENT FOR THEM! WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU GUYS!?!?" Or maybe the next week Cena could accompany battered wives and take them out on a date during Raw. "HEY COME ON! WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME THESE GALS WERE TREATED LIKE WOMEN!?!? THIS WAS PROBABLY A DREAM COME TRUE FOR THEM!!"
> 
> It's not the act of charity in itself. It's the *intent*. And if you ask me, the intent of this segment was to garner a positive reaction for their struggling babyface. That's all this was. They wanted to put their face in a position to draw sympathy later in the show. They *exploited* those children.


:lol

My God son, you people will come up with anything. "It was all done to get Cena over", as opposed to those kids getting to be on global television with their favorite wrestler. No no, it makes too much sense. WWE is using dying children to get Cena over, its a major conspiracy that only the people of the internet wrestling community could crack :vince


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

I honestly didn't have a huge problem with it, because it was good for those kids. That said, WWE does do things like this you know, emphasizing Cena's charity work to get him over. Credit to him, he's a great man, but I feel WWE goes a little above and beyond the limit most of the time.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It was nice for the kids, but watching it live I first thought it was typical Cena had to be involved. He does a lot, fair to play him, and he's clearly a good guy. It's a great thing Make-A-Wish, so hard to get angry or negative about it.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

Deshad C. said:


> How do you help get someone over whose already the face of the entire company and has made you more money than any other wrestler in history?
> 
> Could they have done it after the show went off the air? Sure.
> 
> ...


He gets booed usually. The way it played out he didn't get booed. Or are you denying that? Whatever way you look at it, it's a step up from his usual reactions. Anything else is immaterial.

So why didn't they? Why live tv? Not one person has been able to suggest a good reason that it shouldn't have been a dark segment, or during a commercial break. Who does the segment help most by making it live on Raw? What about recapping it 2/3 times afterwards? I'll give you a hint. It's not the 3 kids. 

3 kids picked at random, all wanted to be with John Cena? I doubt that somehow. They could have easily have them come out, Vince ask them each in turn what wrestler they wanted to see, and bamn that wrestler comes out. Instead they pick 3 kids who all wanted to be with Cena. Why not Orton? Sheamus? Or perhaps stars that are underutilized? WWE makes it seem John is the only one involved in these things. You'd be excused for thinking it anyway. There was no specific reason for it to pan out like that when there were better alternatives for everyone involved.

If that's the case then why bring John Cena out with 3 cancer victims, on live tv? It didn't have to be Cena. It didn't have to be live. It could have been backstage, on Smackdown. Why recap it as well? How on earth does recapping it benefit these children in any way?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Some of you guys need to weigh things out. On one end you're concerned about the intent. On the other end you realize , and accept, the fact that those poor kids got their wish come true. What's more important to you?


Also yeah they show off the fact that he's done so much for Make a Wish, and at that I give Cena a "Good for you.", but yesterday was a special case bringing those kids onto the show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

lol at giving kids a moment they'll never forget being considered 'exploiting'.

You guys are fucking MISERABLE.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

Hannibal Lector said:


> He gets booed usually. The way it played out he didn't get booed. Or are you denying that? Whatever way you look at it, it's a step up from his usual reactions. Anything else is immaterial.
> 
> So why didn't they? Why live tv? Not one person has been able to suggest a good reason that it shouldn't have been a dark segment, or during a commercial break. Who does the segment help most by making it live on Raw? What about recapping it 2/3 times afterwards? I'll give you a hint. It's not the 3 kids.
> 
> ...


*Why live tv?*

It bring awareness to a day that clearly, by this thread, not many people know about.
*
Three Kids picked at random all wanting to be with Cena?*

Why is that so hard to believe? He is only the face of the top company on this side of the planet. He only sells the most shirts in the company and makes the most media appearances. I know, its almost as ridiculous as Hogan being over with the fans in the 80's right?

*It could have been backstage on Smackdown*

You're clearly one of those people I mentioned in my first point. Yesterday was *WORLD WISH DAY*. Yesterday was *MONDAY*. Smackdown is taped on TUESDAY.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Are people really asking why Cena? The most popular wrestler in the company, ESPECIALLY among children.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

Riot said:


> *Why live tv?*
> 
> It bring awareness to a day that clearly, by this thread, not many people know about.
> *
> ...


Awareness for what exactly? That Cena helps kids? They could have spread awareness in a video segment (which is usually what they do) or during a commercial, or through the announce team. That isn't a legitimate retort when things like spreading awareness for Tribute to The Troops can be done without Live Tv.

So you think the WWE picked 3 kids at random and not 3 kids which were always going to want to see Cena? Okay then. If you say so. Believe what you will.

So when they recap the segment on Smackdown will you be one of the first to say, it's not World Wish Day they shouldn't be doing this now? On the point of recaps, does anyone have a legitimate reason as to what benefits the kids got from them being replayed 2/3 times? Seems everyone wants to ignore that aspect when they try and contrive things with their selective point of "Oh it benefits the kids" argument. Recaps don't benefit anyone except the WWE and John Cena.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Pierre McDunk said:


> lol at giving kids a moment they'll never forget being considered 'exploiting'.
> 
> You guys are fucking MISERABLE.


Don't be so gulible, Vince couldn't give a fuck about those kids. He just wants positive PR for the company.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

Pierre McDunk said:


> Are people really asking why Cena? The most popular wrestler in the company, ESPECIALLY among children.


There are more wrestlers than just John Cena participating in the Make A Wish Foundation. Shocking isn't it? It's as if the WWE makes out that he is the only one involved unk


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Hannibal Lector said:


> There are more wrestlers than just John Cena participating in the Make A Wish Foundation. Shocking isn't it? It's as if the WWE makes out that he is the only one involved unk


They do show the likes of Orton, Layla, and others granting kids' wishes at times as well. Nothing is taken away from them. Cena has just granted the most, so because of Make a Wish *day* it doesn't surprise me that they made him the one to talk about it.


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

Pierre McDunk said:


> lol at giving kids a moment they'll never forget being considered 'exploiting'.
> 
> You guys are fucking MISERABLE.



This. Some of you guys should be downright f' n ashamed of yourselves. Your pathetic. 
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

4/10 said:


> To the people in this thread accusing Cena of trying to get himself over or exploiting those kids... you make me ashamed to be a wrestling fan. Then again, you're not even fans if you truly think that.
> 
> It's fine if you don't like Cena or hate him or whatever, but to think he's that heartless and inhuman is just low. I'd say it says far more about the people able to think that way than Cena himself.
> 
> Still, I'm glad that the crowd in attendance at least had the humility to STFU for 5 minutes and give those kids their dying wishes. Shame to see there are apparently people on here who wouldn't do the same.



This. I cannot believe what i am reading on here.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Awareness for what exactly? That Cena helps kids? They could have spread awareness in a video segment (which is usually what they do) or during a commercial, or through the announce team. That isn't a legitimate retort when things like spreading awareness for Tribute to The Troops can be done without Live Tv.


That there is such a thing as Make a Wish Day. You know, that thing you've failed to realize exists for the third time now, despite me pointing it out twice.



> So you think the WWE picked 3 kids at random and not 3 kids which were always going to want to see Cena? Okay then. If you say so. Believe what you will.


Sooo, you honestly believe that the most over wrestler in North America, with kids might I add, probably wont have overall favoritism when it comes to kids? In your world, what colour is the sky?



> So when they recap the segment on Smackdown will you be one of the first to say, it's not World Wish Day they shouldn't be doing this now? On the point of recaps, does anyone have a legitimate reason as to what benefits the kids got from them being replayed 2/3 times? Seems everyone wants to ignore that aspect when they try and contrive things with their selective point of "Oh it benefits the kids" argument. Recaps don't benefit anyone except the WWE and John Cena.


How does that make sense? You give them shit for granting children's wishes on World Wish Day instead of the day after, which is just fucking stupid, and now you're going onto Smackdown. If they replay it on Smackdown then of course its for good PR and there is nothing wrong with showing that you care about your fans.

The point is, that moment was meant for the kids. It was their day, and their moment. They got to meet their favorite superstar, spend time with him, and got to feel what its like to be a WWE wrestler, which is someting I'm sure all younger wrestling fans dream about. Its pretty pathetic to try and turn something positive into a negative and try to play it off as some sort of conspiracy.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You know, I posted a little Gif in the main show thread last night, but I think I misplaced it, I think it really belongs here.



1. It was the World Wish Day. Once a year. Cena is the official WWE ambassador to MAW if I remember right. Now yes it may have been cooler to see others on the stage with Cena, but too many out there may not have been good for the kids. 
2. It was a segment under/or about 5 minutes in a 3 hour show. A small percentage of the time.
3. Those kids will have a moment from a LIVE show they can pop the DVDs, I am sure WWE will provide them with, in anytime they want to relive it as long as they can, for however long that maybe. I mean anyone who is crying about it not being a dark segment think of that? How much more special to them it probably is to have it be part of a live..ish show as opposed to feeling like they were in the way and shoved off till later?
4. I still state that the hypocrisy would be *glaring* if we could see the natural reaction of Punk doing it instead of Cena.

The true travesty of this whole thread is, The people can't see past themselves and the ends of their own noses acting like VKM just personally spat upon their faces because this person they hate/dislike was not booed for those about 5 minutes.. They can't even TRY to see it from the kids perspective and just let it go and be happy for the kids for a few minutes and *move on*. I would challenge any of them to go spend a day or even a few hours volunteering to work with Make A Wish or any similar foundation and then come back here and tell us how much it still pained you so to see that short segment on the TV.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

4/10 said:


> To the people in this thread accusing Cena of trying to get himself over or exploiting those kids... you make me ashamed to be a wrestling fan. Then again, you're not even fans if you truly think that.
> 
> It's fine if you don't like Cena or hate him or whatever, but to think he's that heartless and inhuman is just low. I'd say it says far more about the people able to think that way than Cena himself.



Yeah, I don't really know any wrestling fan myself that would actually bitch about something like this. And you're right, it does speak volumes about those people & not in a good way. What they should really be bitching about was how crappy RAW was last night & it wasn't because of the kids.

What an unbelievably trivial thing to complain about.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

Riot said:


> That there is such a thing as Make a Wish Day. You know, that thing you've failed to realize exists for the third time now, despite me pointing it out twice.
> 
> Sooo, you honestly believe that the most over wrestler in North America, with kids might I add, probably wont have overall favoritism when it comes to kids? In your world, what colour is the sky?
> 
> ...


And yet again you missed the point twice. Why not do it during a commercial, a video segment or through the announce team like they usually do? You say I miss the point yet you are paraphrasing me and ignoring points just to suit your argument. You have yet to suggest why the live Raw segment spreads this 'awareness' any more then the above 3 things. I am still waiting for an answer.

So you still believe that the 'E genuinely picked 3 random kids and not some hand picked Cena fans? If you want to maintain that specious point then that's fine. No one will judge you.

Nope that is just your selective paraphrasing again. What are you a tabloid? I have no issue with children having their wish granted, let me make that clear. What I and many others are suggesting is that it could have gone down many other ways in which the kids still get their wish, without Cena getting his rub as well. A video package would have been fine. A dark segment. There is no logical conclusion that the kids don't get their wish in any other way than live Tv. That is just utter bile.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Wow. People are MAD over the fact that some fans didn't like that pandering, PR bullshit. I don't give a flying fuck what you think, I thought the segment was the definition of cringe and RAW would have been better without it.


It was a 5 fucking minute segment about dying little kids that wanted to be there. It did nothing to ruin the show. Get your head out of your asses people. Holy fuck, we have some of the biggest assholes and idiots on here.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

smart people will still boo him while kids will still cheer him. If people actually suddenly started to like him because of this recent stunt then they are pretty silly.

I totally respect John for his work outside the WWE, but I hate him as a character and as a WWE Superstar and will continue to boo the hell out of him.

On a plus side it must have been great for those kids to appear on top of the ramp, I am very jealous. IT will be a moment they will cherish that's for sure.

John we know what a great guy you are, we all know you do awesome work for charity but you are still an awful performer in the ring, on the mic and as a WWE superstar, stop trying to prove otherwise by using your make a wish foundation as a show and tell. It just makes you look desperate and foolish.

For me the segment didnt appeal, I went off and made myself a sandwich. In my opinion though WWE made the right choice by doing it in a Cena friendly state, because if this was an anti Cena state then I would have felt sorry for those kids


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

If those kids have the dream of being a 'WWE Superstar' then let them have matches at the next PPV.

EXTREME RULES! :vince


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Hannibal Lector said:


> There are more wrestlers than just John Cena participating in the Make A Wish Foundation. Shocking isn't it? It's as if the WWE makes out that he is the only one involved unk


Use your head. Cena is Superman to those little kids. They probably wanted John Cena and nobody else.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hannibal Lector said:


> And yet again you missed the point twice. Why not do it during a commercial, a video segment or through the announce team like they usually do? You say I miss the point yet you are paraphrasing me and ignoring points just to suit your argument. You have yet to suggest why the live Raw segment spreads this 'awareness' any more then the above 3 things. I am still waiting for an answer.
> 
> So you still believe that the 'E genuinely picked 3 random kids and not some hand picked Cena fans? If you want to maintain that specious point then that's fine. No one will judge you.
> 
> Nope that is just your selective paraphrasing again. What are you a tabloid? I have no issue with children having their wish granted, let me make that clear. What I and many others are suggesting is that it could have gone down many other ways in which the kids still get their wish, without Cena getting his rub as well. A video package would have been fine. A dark segment. There is no logical conclusion that the kids don't get their wish in any other way than live Tv. That is just utter bile.


You keeping asking for a reason as to why it should have been on live TV, how 'bout this...Why shouldn't it have been on TV? Why shouldn't they get a chance to step out on the entrance ramp and get a cheer from the crowd? Why shouldn't they get the superstar treatment random athletes x, y, and z get when they show up to Raw? Why shouldn't these kids get the best experience possible?


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

You can do good deeds without shouting "hey look at us!"


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

You guys realize that that was probably the best day of those kids' lives right?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RandomLurker said:


> You can do good deeds without shouting "hey look at us!"


WORLD WISH DAY And the promotion of the charity is necessary. Granted Make a Wish is far more well known, but the fact remains the same.
They do most of said good deeds without that, they don't show every single time any superstar grants wishes, some sure, but probably not even close to the full amount.

This thread makes me hate humanity more than I did before, and I didn't think it was possible...

*It was about the KIDS* people. Not about you or your little wrestling show...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> WORLD WISH DAY And *the promotion of the charity is necessary*. Granted Make a Wish is far more well known, but the fact remains the same.
> They do most of said good deeds without that, they don't show every single time any superstar grants wishes, some sure, but probably not even close to the full amount.
> 
> This thread makes me hate humanity more than I did before, and I didn't think it was possible...
> ...


Not really. Millions of fans know the charity exists, we've seen it in video packages god knows how many times, and we're appreciative of what they do for the kids, but that doesn't mean we need to see it live on the fucking show.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Sure, I bet WWE loved the positive publicity from that segment, but the kids don't know about any ulterior motives. All they know is that they got to be with their hero and on live TV. They were fucking stoked. That's all that matters.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Riot said:


> *Why live tv?*
> 
> It bring awareness to a day that clearly, by this thread, not many people know about.
> *
> ...


LOL it doesn't matter how noble it was and if that was the first time with no intention to put Cena over, I watch Raw for storylines, feuds and matches. For stuff like this there is wwe.com, official websites of their partners and WWE shows similar like Afterburn or Bottomline they did years ago. Some people really defend when stuff like this happens on a weekly flagship show made for, you know, that wrestling related stuff like 5, 10, 15 years ago?
This is the same non-wrestling related crap on Raw like the guest hosts or that breast cancer ads, people are only more sensitive now because they're children.
I don't care how much Cena and WWE do charity and grant wishes, don't put it on the main show. How about using that slot for having more segments to further the feud between Ryback and Cena or using it for building a new feud?



A PG Attitude said:


> Yeah must be awful having a dream come true... I would have hated being on stage with bret or shawn in the mid nineties...


I'm sure many kids met Bret and HBK in the nineties, just like Savage and Hogan in the 80s or Austin and Rock with 80s but there was a special place for this and not on the flagship show made for building storylines



Pierre McDunk said:


> lol at giving kids a moment they'll never forget being considered 'exploiting'.
> 
> You guys are fucking MISERABLE.


People are not monsters (at least the majority who posted in this thread, I guess) and they are happy if a kid (especially a sick one) has a moment he will never forget but when I watch Raw I don't watch it for the sick children, I watch it for wrestling, just like I will watch the tonight's game Real vs Dortmund to watch football. There are enough shows for these kind of stories. What's next? Next week they bring out the families of the Boston marathon victims on Raw and when someone complains about the lack of wrestling related stuff he is a heartless monster who doesn't care about the Boston victims?
Pussified PC society example #987


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Not really. Millions of fans know the charity exists, and we're appreciative of what they do for the kids, that doesn't mean we need to see it live on the fucking show.


Yeah!!! Fuck them for showing kids instead of a 3 minute commercial spot for a newest batch of WWE Films and a 4 minute entrance sequence.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Not really. Millions of fans know the charity exists, we've seen it in video packages god knows how many times, and we're appreciative of what they do for the kids, but that doesn't mean we need to see it live on the fucking show.


Seriously dude? Move on with your freakin' life, it wasn't a big deal. Don't you have anything more important to worry about?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> WORLD WISH DAY And the promotion of the charity is necessary. Granted Make a Wish is far more well known, but the fact remains the same.
> They do most of said good deeds without that, they don't show every single time any superstar grants wishes, some sure, but probably not even close to the full amount.
> 
> This thread makes me hate humanity more than I did before, and I didn't think it was possible...
> ...


But the WWE is a wrestling show, don't you think it would have been better to show this elsewhere? I do feel WWE maybe did it on purpose knowing it was a very friendly Cena state, otherwise if this had been in lets say New Jersey's post Wrestlemania crowd, I would have truly felt sorry for those kids. (Not so much Cena of course)

WWE always have showings of them making kids wishes come true and I am totally fine with that, but other than treat the kids to a day on top of the ramp, what was the point of Cena rubbing his charity work in our faces?

Still I respect John Cena so much for the work he does, behind the scenes, why bring himself and his charity into RAW. The whole thing was just awkward for me. It was like I was watching Ant and Dec's Saturday Night Takeaway, especially with the dance offs too, (Those who dont know what that is look it up , its a British Saturday evening variety entertainment show) 

On a plus side it must have been great for the kids to experience, I am at least jealous they got to do that at their age.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

That was the most I've enjoyed Cena in months so at least it accomplished something wrestling-related.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Not really. Millions of fans know the charity exists, we've seen it in video packages god knows how many times, and we're appreciative of what they do for the kids, but that doesn't mean we need to see it live on the fucking show.


Guess I didn't make myself clear enough there, the statement about needed attention and promotion was meant to be a more general statement about all charities, MAW just happened to the be the one being discussed at the moment.

Still changes nothing, It was for the kids, It did not harm anyone one, that segment does not deserve the amount of shit being spewed over it.
It is fucking tasteless this thread even exists.



ellthom said:


> But the WWE is a wrestling show, don't you think it would have been better to show this elsewhere? I do feel WWE maybe did it on purpose knowing it was a very friendly Cena state, otherwise if this had been in lets say New Jersey's post Wrestlemania crowd, I would have truly felt sorry for those kids. (Not so much Cena of course)
> 
> WWE always have showings of them making kids wishes come true and I am totally fine with that, but other than treat the kids to a day on top of the ramp, what was the point of Cena rubbing his charity work in our faces?
> 
> ...


Well hey Kids, we know we invited you here to be on the show, but a bunch of people are going to be butthurt about it so we just going to shove you off till later like you're a bother to us. Yes kids you are a bother to some people, such a terrible bother.. Yes we know you probably feel like that everyday because of your various health conditions and spending a few minutes on TV might help you move past that for a little bit, but hey, we can't go about letting you be a bother to those people who might be chapped your clogging up their little wrestling show!!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Guess I didn't make myself clear enough there, the statement about need attention and promotion was meant to be a more general statement about all charities, MAW just happened to the be the one being discussed at the moment.
> 
> Still changes nothing, It was for the kids, It did not harm anyone one, that segment does not deserve the amount of shit being spewed over it.
> It is fucking tasteless this thread even exists.
> ...


Well I suppose if the kids asked to be on a live episode of Raw, then ytou cant bash them for that, in fact as I sai I am very jealous the kids got to do that. I still found it awkward though. Not saying that it shouldn't have happened? Guess you can put it there under their tribute to the troops stuff... 

I am finding myself agreeing with them showing it now, the more I read the positives in this thread... Feel so spineless now 

But to be honest there was enough on Raw for me to enjoy! Cant complain about the little things


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> *It was about the KIDS* people. Not about you or your little wrestling show...


Yeah, Raw is not about you wrestling fans and your little wrestling show, it was about the kids, silly us.
In a couple of minutes the football game Real Madrid vs Borussia Dortmund will take place. Let's interrupt the game in the 60th minute by bringing children on the field and people who boo or leave the stadium should realize that it's not about them and their silly football game, it's about the kids


Hawkke said:


> This thread makes me hate humanity more than I did before, and I didn't think it was possible...


Your post and people who posted similar stuff proves that we live in this oversensitive pussified PC society more than it did before, and I didn't think it was possible.
If nothing changes in some months Raw will feature 3 hours of Cena with kids and everybody who asks "why is wrestling not featured on Raw?" will be reffered to as a heartless monster who hates kids because he complains about this.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

They were giving the kids their moment. They have enough shit to go through in life. And of course Cena was the one out there with them, he's the man in the company, he's the one who does the majority of the make a wish stuff and kids love him, it makes sense. Who were you expecting to go out there with them? Dolph Ziggler?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Yeah, Raw is not about you wrestling fans and your little wrestling show, it was about the kids, silly us.
> In a couple of minutes the football game Real Madrid vs Borussia Dortmund will take place. Let's interrupt the game in the 60th minute by bringing children on the field and people who boo or leave the stadium should realize that it's not about them and their silly football game, it's about the kids
> 
> Your post and people who posted similar stuff proves that we live in this oversensitive pussified PC society more than it did before, and I didn't think it was possible.
> If nothing changes in some months Raw will feature 3 hours of Cena with kids and everybody who asks "why is wrestling not featured on Raw?" will be referred to as a heartless monster who hates kids because he complains about this.


I am not that unreasonable, but it was 5 minutes.. 5..ish minutes.. on the World Wish Day. Does it belong every Monday? no, I would never say that. Will they keep doing it every Monday.. I doubt it. And no, I don't want them to overdo it either. That 5 minutes of that one Raw is not the end of the world. And they did not do it during any overly important time during the show like your soccer analogy..

Now that being said, the 750 replays of it that will be shown over the next week or so is a whooole different issue.

Maybe I am letting my anger get in the way of trying to make my point and going a bit too far in pleading my case, it is a very close personal subject to me in some ways that I will not bring everyone down with.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

DualShock said:


> Yeah, Raw is not about you wrestling fans and your little wrestling show, it was about the kids, silly us.
> In a couple of minutes the football game Real Madrid vs Borussia Dortmund will take place. Let's interrupt the game in the 60th minute by bringing children on the field and people who boo or leave the stadium should realize that it's not about them and their silly football game, it's about the kids


They don't bring kids out every week do they?


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow. fpalm

This thread sums up everything wrong with the human race, never mind wrestling fans. :no:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't have a problem with it at all. It's not like Cena just suddenly started doing this out of the blue. It's what Cena does and it's who he is. I'm sure if the kids or the parents objected to it then they wouldn't have been there. I bet this meant alot to those dying kids and I applaud Cena and WWE for doing it.

This thread is yet another example of why wrestling fans are looked down upon like they are and how I feel it's absolutely deserved.*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Gaz. said:


> Wow. fpalm
> 
> This thread sums up everything wrong with the human race, never mind wrestling fans. :no:


I know right :mancini2


----------



## kingshark (Jan 3, 2012)

fpalm

Anyone who thinks that those cancer kids didn't deserve a 5 minute moment that they'll never forget for a lifetime on a 3 hour wrestling show, deserves to die from cancer themselves.


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

I loved how he got booed later that same night. Just give up Vince. We're never going to like your golden boy.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

The hate for Cena is starting to be really disgusting.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

LadyCroft said:


> *I don't have a problem with it at all. It's not like Cena just suddenly started doing this out of the blue. It's what Cena does and it's who he is. I'm sure if the kids or the parents objected to it then they wouldn't have been there. I bet this meant alot to those dying kids and I applaud Cena and WWE for doing it.
> 
> This thread is yet another example of why wrestling fans are looked down upon like they are and how I feel it's absolutely deserved.*


I didn't watch but, Exactly. An awesome moment for those kids, people wouldn't be this pissed about it if it was someone other than Cena tho.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

kingshark said:


> fpalm
> 
> Anyone who thinks that those cancer kids didn't deserve a 5 minute moment that they'll never forget for a lifetime on a 3 hour wrestling show, deserves to die from cancer themselves.


Now you're just going to far.:StephenA


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

Really I don't know how can someone oppose this. Yes it might be a way for them to get good publicity but I don't care since they are making three sick kids happy. That fact makes everything right. I was expecting them to run the ropes or something, it would have been awesome for those kids.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

The kids obviously wanted to be there with Cena...
It was awsome that they got their wish come true...
Fuck some people are really just fucking....aaaaaaaarrrghh!


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

Great moment for the kids. Happy for them.


Nothing more to it, thread is overblown.


----------



## HotRhymez (Aug 16, 2011)

So I just watched Raw..wow this forum is full of assholes..that segment with the kids probably took up 5 minutes at most...I thought it was an awesome thing to do for those kids. You people complain way too much.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I just got done watching Raw and my god that was sickening to watch those poor kids being manipulated by Cena. Cena is just using kids to be liked but it wont work Cena is hated and he needs to accept the fact nobody likes him. Those poor kids shouldnt of been put on that stage for Cena to look good. WTF were those mums thinking letting this happen


----------



## TommyRoxx (Jan 11, 2008)

Quick question to the haters...

Did you know it was World Wish Day before RAW?
...
Do you know it was World Wish Day now?


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Striketeam said:


> Don't be so gulible, Vince couldn't give a fuck about those kids. He just wants positive PR for the company.


See, I don't really give a shit about this. As long as they're spreading thee message is fine by me. Yes, we all know Vince is a hypocrite, but the people and kids who see the messages don't know or give a single shit what Vince thinks.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I just got done watching Raw and my god that was sickening to watch those poor kids being manipulated by Cena. Cena is just using kids to be liked but it wont work Cena is hated and he needs to accept the fact nobody likes him. Those poor kids shouldnt of been put on that stage for Cena to look good. WTF were those mums thinking letting this happen


----------



## HotRhymez (Aug 16, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I just got done watching Raw and my god that was sickening to watch those poor kids being manipulated by Cena. Cena is just using kids to be liked but it wont work Cena is hated and he needs to accept the fact nobody likes him. Those poor kids shouldnt of been put on that stage for Cena to look good. WTF were those mums thinking letting this happen


Um..they WANTED to be there, you dipshit.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Fuck you Cena and fuck you Vince manipulating ill kids just to get your top star over


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I just got done watching Raw and my god that was sickening to watch those poor kids being manipulated by Cena. Cena is just using kids to be liked but it wont work Cena is hated and he needs to accept the fact nobody likes him. Those poor kids shouldnt of been put on that stage for Cena to look good. WTF were those mums thinking letting this happen



You really don't have any idea what you're talking about. Just stop.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Not gonna lie when I read the results I thought the same as the OP, but when I watched it, it was a nice wee moment that was all about the kids and barely about Cena, in fact the only thing that had to do with Cena was the fact he was there. It was World Wish Day after all.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

ellthom said:


> But the WWE is a wrestling show, don't you think it would have been better to show this elsewhere? I do feel WWE maybe did it on purpose knowing it was a very friendly Cena state, otherwise if this had been in lets say New Jersey's post Wrestlemania crowd, I would have truly felt sorry for those kids. (Not so much Cena of course)
> 
> WWE always have showings of them making kids wishes come true and I am totally fine with that, but other than treat the kids to a day on top of the ramp, what was the point of Cena rubbing his charity work in our faces?
> 
> ...


Any fan who is actually "smart" to the business knows that WWE is an entertainment company. Wrestling is just one of the things they use to promote their name. It has been all about the family since 80's. Honestly wrasslin is usually done in Amrmories or High School Gymansiums, and even every four years at the Olympics. WWE is growing as a company. Some long time customers may hate it, but it comes with the territory when you are evolving your brand.

Monday Night Raw, Friday Night Smackdown, NXT, Superstars, Saturday Morning Slam, etc.. are all shows basically featuring real life beings playing The Muppets with the wrestling ring as their stage. These characters are used to tell stories through their four chapters (Raws) leading up to the pay per view where the problems within the stories are resolved. While doing that these products or characters are still promoting through public appearances such as Make A Wish, Baseball Games, Kids Choice Awards, The Red Carpet, Football, you name it in order to get to their broad audience.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Fuck you Cena and fuck you Vince manipulating ill kids just to get your top star over


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

It was 1 massive cringe! I don't know why the WWE want everyone to know about what good they do. If you do good deeds they should go unnoticed unless another party shows your good deed. If you show what good you do and ram it down our thoughts you're doing nothing but doing the good deed for evil and your own personal vendetta whether it be mainstream coverage or trying getting Cena cheered off the adults.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Let's just face it, a topic of this nature is not going to get the most rational discussions from either side. It is way too personal a topic for some, and clearly not personal enough for others.

It was a good thing they did for those kids, It is sad some people can't see that. But wishing harm on the people who don't agree it should have been on the show is not right either. It sucks that the hatred for Cena's "character" has blinded some people to the bigger picture, but after taking a little time to cool my head it's pretty clear few seem willing to give either way.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

kingfunkel said:


> It was 1 massive cringe! I don't know why the WWE want everyone to know about what good they do. If you do good deeds they should go unnoticed unless another party shows your good deed. If you show what good you do and ram it down our thoughts you're doing nothing but doing the good deed for evil and your own personal vendetta whether it be mainstream coverage or trying getting Cena cheered off the adults.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

kingfunkel said:


> It was 1 massive cringe! I don't know why the WWE want everyone to know about what good they do. If you do good deeds they should go unnoticed unless another party shows your good deed. If you show what good you do and ram it down our thoughts you're doing nothing but doing the good deed for evil and your own personal vendetta whether it be mainstream coverage or trying getting Cena cheered off the adults.


It was World Wish Day! It's not like Vince and friends is making Cena go out there each week with a terminally ill kid. Most of you are just cynical bastards who probably don't realize how lucky you all have it. 

Most of Cena's good deeds do go unnoticed. It's not like they highlight every single one does. And if they do, it's to raise awereness. Yes, it's also a PR move, but why wouldn't a muti millior company wanna look good? Blame capitalism for that. Everyone does it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This thread probably should've been closed a few pages back lol.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

kingfunkel said:


> It was 1 massive cringe! I don't know why the WWE want everyone to know about what good they do. If you do good deeds they should go unnoticed unless another party shows your good deed. If you show what good you do and ram it down our thoughts you're doing nothing but doing the good deed for evil and your own personal vendetta whether it be mainstream coverage or trying getting Cena cheered off the adults.


The WWE and John Cena do not care if you "adults" boo him.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

This is another reason why Cena will never turn heel fuck you Cena you stale bastard


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> I just got done watching Raw and my god that was sickening to watch those poor kids being manipulated by Cena. Cena is just using kids to be liked but it wont work Cena is hated and he needs to accept the fact nobody likes him. Those poor kids shouldnt of been put on that stage for Cena to look good. WTF were those mums thinking letting this happen


Company records say otherwise. WWE's current top character is adored by plenty of families. Going to Raw is like going to Disney World for them, and Cena is their Mickey Mouse.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> This is another reason why Cena will never turn heel fuck you Cena you stale bastard


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Im just glad this wasn't in New York


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Elijah89 said:


> Any fan who is actually "smart" to the business knows that WWE is an entertainment company. Wrestling is just one of the things they use to promote their name. It has been all about the family since 80's. Honestly wrasslin is usually done in Amrmories or High School Gymansiums, and even every four years at the Olympics. WWE is growing as a company. Some long time customers may hate it, but it comes with the territory when you are evolving your brand.
> 
> Monday Night Raw, Friday Night Smackdown, NXT, Superstars, Saturday Morning Slam, etc.. are all shows basically featuring real life beings playing The Muppets with the wrestling ring as their stage. These characters are used to tell stories through their four chapters (Raws) leading up to the pay per view where the problems within the stories are resolved. While doing that these products or characters are still promoting through public appearances such as Make A Wish, Baseball Games, Kids Choice Awards, The Red Carpet, Football, you name it in order to get to their broad audience.


Exactly.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

kingshark said:


> fpalm
> 
> Anyone who thinks that those cancer kids didn't deserve a 5 minute moment that they'll never forget for a lifetime on a 3 hour wrestling show, deserves to die from cancer themselves.


Tell me why somebody who is not related to wrestling deserves to be on the stage of a wrestling show?



TommyRoxx said:


> Quick question to the haters...
> 
> Did you know it was World Wish Day before RAW?
> ...
> Do you know it was World Wish Day now?





Azuran said:


> It was World Wish Day!


No shit! And how is this related to pro wrestling?
Put some children next year in the Champions League final, let them make decisions in the white house and give them a gun if they want because it's a freakin' world wish day!
Such a great argument:lmao


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

John Cunting Cena uses ill kids to get over.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I don't care what anyone says, that was cool as fuck what they did for those kids. Sure, you can make an argument that it should have happened off-screen pre-show or post-show but it wouldn't have meant as much. It was a great little moment and nobody here can say that they wouldn't have love to have been there getting a nice moment, if they were in their places.*


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> John Cunting Cena uses ill kids to get over.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

So I guess when they have athlete's in the Make A Wish video's, their trying to get them cheered? I guess if they aired a video with Lebron James granting a wish, than that must mean the NBA is trying to make the people in Cleveland cheer him. 

That's how stupid that thought-process is.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

jerichosjacket said:


>


Explain son.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm past attacking everything Cena-related and I haven't watched it but did they really bring out Cena with some MAW kids on the stage? That just screams DESPERATE on a whole new level.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> I'm past attacking everything Cena-related and I haven't watched it but did they really bring out Cena with some MAW kids on the stage? That just screams DESPERATE on a whole new level.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Explain son.


My post from earlier in this thread should explain my feelings on autistic people such as yourself



jerichosjacket said:


> How fucking selfish and deluded are you retards? "How dare they give dying kids the possibly greatest moment of the short lives they're gonna live on MY free wrestling show I watch. This isn't worth 5 minutes of MY time being a fat idiot on my couch.". You morons realize Cena is their hero right? It's not like they pick them out of a shelter and tell them they have to like Cena, IT'S THEIR DYING WISH. And the crowd was cheering the kids not Cena . Your delusional hatred of Cena is not more important than bringing joy to dying children.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I wash my hands of this nonsense..


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

itssoeasy23 said:


> So I guess when they have athlete's in the Make A Wish video's, their trying to get them cheered? I guess if they aired a video with Lebron James granting a wish, than that must mean the NBA is trying to make the people in Cleveland cheer him.
> 
> That's how stupid that thought-process is.


Lebron and every face of a wrestling company in the past is/was not booed, therefore it doesn't look pathetic and a way to make him popular. For some weird reason the most hated guy is of all people shown almost every week doing stuff like this.

Also a big LOL at people in this thread acting like they're better human beings than others and how they lost faith in humanity but at the same time wishing death and cancer on some people. Hypocrites.
Only hypocrites would defend the biggest hypocrite in the wrestling history doing hypocrite things


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

jerichosjacket said:


> My post from earlier in this thread should explain my feelings on autistic people such as yourself


I'm not autistic...

And is everything you post utter shit?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

jerichosjacket said:


>


Because telling people to go Kill Themselves is such a credible debating skill, and is so much better than criticizing a segment that may or may not have needed to happen depending on one's POV


----------



## CenaSux84 (Dec 17, 2012)

Stop calling them cancer kids you disrespectful assholes. If you actually watched the segment like I did you'll know it was a heart defect. It's make a wish not cancer kids only charity. There are other tragic and horrible diseases kids at the make a wish have.

Ignorantly branding them as "cancer kids"
Is the most sickening part of this thread.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

I thought it was disgusting. Pure exploitation of gullible people and innocent ill kids. They were just a sick pawn in a game to get John Cena over even more as that brilliant guy that everyone has got to love.

Im happy for the kids, they got a dream come true and I wish them all the best but it shows WWE has no limits in the ways they will stoop to put over Cena. SICK


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> I'm not autistic...
> 
> And is everything you post utter shit?


Your mad at a professional wrestler for giving dying kids a special moment and called him a cunt for it. That's an indication of a mental defect in my opinion.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

jerichosjacket said:


> Your mad at a professional wrestler for giving dying kids a special moment and called him a cunt for it. That's an indication of a mental defect in my opinion.


Says the guy who tells people on a wrestlingforum to kill themselves... Practice what you preach.


----------



## CenaSux84 (Dec 17, 2012)

doinktheclowns said:


> I thought it was disgusting. Pure exploitation of gullible people and innocent ill kids. They were just a sick pawn in a game to get John Cena over even more as that brilliant guy that everyone has got to love.
> 
> Im happy for the kids, they got a dream come true and I wish them all the best but it shows WWE has no limits in the ways they will stoop to put over Cena. SICK


This is what I mean. It sums up perfectly how I feel. Problem is because sick children is a very touchy subject people can be easily brainwashed. I saw the the reaction in the discussion thread and everyone played into WWE's hands saying stuff like cena is awesome and cena is a nice guy.

I don't have one fucking problem with kids and it's awesome they had a nice moment and I wish they get better. Shame though that most wrestling fans can be brainwashed and not even know.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

If this had been Daniel Bryan instead of John Cena, this thread wouldn't even have been created.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

RAB said:


> If this had been Daniel Bryan instead of John Cena, this thread wouldn't even have been created.


Thats because Bryan has talent. :bryan


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh mods, I beg of you to close this thread.

It's embarrassing fpalm.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Thats because Bryan has talent. :bryan


So John Cena got to the top of the WWE regardless of all the hate for him, and is the long running cash cow of the company because he has no talent? Please.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

RAB said:


> So John Cena got to the top of the WWE regardless of all the hate for him, and is the long running cash cow of the company because he has no talent? Please.


It was by brainwashing people like you that it happened. Bryan is greater then Cena in every aspect. He has been held down since day 1.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RAB said:


> If this had been Daniel Bryan instead of John Cena, this thread wouldn't even have been created.


I'm a Cena fan but in his case, it seems so obvious that they are doing it to get him cheered. Bryan doesn't need getting over with the crowd, so yes, it would have been commanded for good reason. I mean it's not like Bryan and others in the roster aren't fulfilling wishes themselves. But somehow, all the video packages and special segments are dedicated to Cena. He also happens to be a face who gets booed weekly. What gives?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> It was by brainwashing people like you that it happened. Bryan is greater then Cena in every aspect. He has been held down since day 1.


Oh okay because you can decide that I've been brainwashed. Well... if you say so. That's just your opinion though. If the WWE thought Bryan would be able to make as much/more money as/than Cena then he'd have been given a Cena push.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Not going to enter the Bryan-Cena debate but yes I would have complained if any other superstar did this for the INTENTS that WWE did it last night. The action itself was noble, but that's not what we're complaining about we're complaining about the MOTIVES WWE had behind it and specific logistics about it.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

jerichosjacket said:


> My post from earlier in this thread should explain my feelings on autistic people such as yourself


Thanks for posting because that sums up the bullshit posted in this thread, but the bullshit you and others posted.


> How fucking selfish and deluded are you retards? "How dare they give dying kids the possibly greatest moment of the short lives they're gonna live on MY free wrestling show I watch.


Just for the record, I feel sorry for the kids and I'm happy that they had the chance to meet their hero but this is not the point. I had the chance to donate some money for sick kids and I spend a lot of time watching shows about the sick kids and friends and celebrities granting them a wish. The point is there is a place for this, when I want to see happy kids I watch these shows, when I want wrestling I watch wrestling, when I want football I watch football.
Some people act like "oh you're so upset by this segment, how dare you you heartless bastard". Yes I'm upset by every non wrestling segment, be it the guest hosts, the Three Stooges, Maria Menounos with the Bellas on her show, Vince McMahon talking about breast cancer, the Diddy mini concert or an add with Sheamus about bullying.
Yes, this is MY wrestling show because I want wrestling and that's the reason why I watch it and btw I'm sure that they wanted to meet John Cena, no matter where, be it on Raw, backstage, hospital or home. I'm sure they're Cena fans but I doubt that they chose the place and that makes WWE indeed exploiting these kids but this thread proves that there are enough people who buy this crap so Vince's plan worked.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

RAB said:


> Oh okay because you can decide that I've been brainwashed. Well... if you say so. That's just your opinion though. If the WWE thought Bryan would be able to make as much/more money as/than Cena then he'd have been given a Cena push.


You kidding me rite? Vince didn't make him. Bryan made himself, your boy was stuffed down everyone's throats for 10 years and will be the reason for this company going under.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

CenaSux84 said:


> This is what I mean. It sums up perfectly how I feel. Problem is because sick children is a very touchy subject people can be easily brainwashed. I saw the the reaction in the discussion thread and everyone played into WWE's hands saying stuff like cena is awesome and cena is a nice guy.
> 
> I don't have one fucking problem with kids and it's awesome they had a nice moment and I wish they get better. Shame though that most wrestling fans can be brainwashed and not even know.


Remember months ago when people posted how they're not so stupid and would not start cheering Cena only because an anti cancer shirt because the fans can see through bullshit?
Well, this thread proves that these fans are not so smart after all


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow how is this thread still open


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Not going to enter the Bryan-Cena debate but yes I would have complained if any other superstar did this for the INTENTS that WWE did it last night. The action itself was noble, but that's not what we're complaining about we're complaining about the MOTIVES WWE had behind it and specific logistics about it.


it was Cena because those kids love Cena, can't you people get that. It made their day/life, they will remember this till the last day... Have a heart, monsters.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

It's the first time in years he came out and I couldn't hear boos. 

He should bring out more kids every week to keep it going.

this post is clearly not serious.*


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

ROUSEY said:


> It's the first time in years he came out and I couldn't hear boos.
> 
> He should bring out more kids every week to keep it going.
> 
> :cena


Cena protection.

Level: Kids :cena3


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

The only people who think this had anything to do with Cena are people who don't like Cena and think there's always a ulterior motive to everything he's involved in. 

No, it's not to give the kids a moment they'll remember. Nope, it's not the fact that they ASKED to see Cena and were given this moment to be in front of a live crowd. 

Nope, it's all about the evil WWE and how their trying to brainwash the people who don't like Cena into cheering him. Something so cut and dry has turned into a big conspiracy that (for some reason) after 7 years Vince is STILL trying to make people cheer Cena. Just like how they sold Cena Suck shirts, just like how they acknowledge he get's mixed reactions. Just like how they put him against one of the biggest babyfaces of the Attitude Era. It was all to make people cheer Cena.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

DualShock said:


> Thanks for posting because that sums up the bullshit posted in this thread, but the bullshit you and others posted.
> 
> Just for the record, I feel sorry for the kids and I'm happy that they had the chance to meet their hero but this is not the point. I had the chance to donate some money for sick kids and I spend a lot of time watching shows about the sick kids and friends and celebrities granting them a wish. The point is there is a place for this, when I want to see happy kids I watch these shows, when I want wrestling I watch wrestling, when I want football I watch football.
> Some people act like "oh you're so upset by this segment, how dare you you heartless bastard". Yes I'm upset by every non wrestling segment, be it the guest hosts, the Three Stooges, Maria Menounos with the Bellas on her show, Vince McMahon talking about breast cancer, the Diddy mini concert or an add with Sheamus about bullying.
> Yes, this is MY wrestling show because I want wrestling and that's the reason why I watch it and btw I'm sure that they wanted to meet John Cena, no matter where, be it on Raw, backstage, hospital or home. I'm sure they're Cena fans but I doubt that they chose the place and that makes WWE indeed exploiting these kids but this thread proves that there are enough people who buy this crap so Vince's plan worked.


Good on you if you donate your time and money to sick kids, that's admirable(I mean that, no sarcasm). But it was 5 minutes out of a 3 hour show and there was more time devoted to wrestling in this raw than your average raw, if they dedicate a whole show to charity promos then fine bitch away, but when you have ppl crying because 5 minutes of their time sitting on a couch watching a free TV show they contribute nothing to , went to giving dying kids a special moment, I'd be hard-pressed to come up with anything more pathetic and selfish than that.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

ooo... Controversial.

Im not gunna hate, those kids had a blast and Cena was still getting booed in his match... a win win.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

itssoeasy23 said:


> So I guess when they have athlete's in the Make A Wish video's, their trying to get them cheered? I guess if they aired a video with Lebron James granting a wish, than that must mean the NBA is trying to make the people in Cleveland cheer him.
> 
> That's how stupid that thought-process is.


Not a good analogy. 

Lebron was hated and the NBA has used certain exploitations to shoved Lebron down our throats and make him beloved. Only difference is the NBA's manipulation has worked to an extent. 

They do have ulterior motives and one is to manipulate people into feeling sorry that they boo such a stand up guy like Cena. But I do love what they did for those children, I can look past the Cena bullshit because of this.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Those kids arent alive in a year or two, well maybe some more years but thats it.

Cena/wwe didnt fcking want cheer for Cena. Cena wanted the crowd to cheer those kids for a memorable moment in their short lives.

Get out of your fcking basements and try to be a bit social in you fucking life and learn to be a human being and not a cynical fcking bitch in your moms basement.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

FredForeskinn said:


> Those kids arent alive in a year or two, well maybe some more years but thats it.
> 
> Cena/wwe didnt fcking want cheer for Cena. Cena wanted the crowd to cheer those kids for a memorable moment in their short lives.
> 
> Get out of your fcking basements and try to be a bit social in you fucking life and learn to be a human being and not a cynical fcking bitch in your moms basement.


Saying stuff like this does not make you guys better human beings ya know. 

After all, these are the same people who claim people are talentless and should be terminated from their meal tickets because you don't like them as a wrestler. You want harm done to people you don't even know FFS.

All these people are saying(even if I disagree) is that it wasn't necessary for them to be on T.V. It's not like their wishing the kids death or something so people get off your high horses.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

agreed with OP, segment was disgusting. they have a kid with a half a heart on there and Cena is surprising him on TV and then yelling in his face, so monstrous. he could've killed him.

Cena must be stopped


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Human decency fails when it comes to the IWC I guess.

Cena didn't take any credit for it outside of wearing Cena shirts that I'm pretty sure the kids wanted since, oh I don't know, he's their damn hero.

The only disgusting thing I really find here is that people center this great moment on Cena just so they can hate on it. You're the only ones who try to ruin the moment for these kids. If you were really happy for the kids, you wouldn't have bothered to try and get people's attention to tell us that "HEY! THIS MOMENT WAS REALLY FOR CENA! CENA CENA! FUCK CENA! I love those kids but FUCK CENA."

Real Fact: No one gave a shit about Cena because it was about the kids. And no, not giving a shit about Cena isn't some sort of Resistance Faction Against Cena Movement, it's simply about being happy for the kids.

So please, screw off with these dirtsheet theories and at least appreciate that these kids had a moment of a lifetime. Not everything is about Cena and you're only making it center on Cena more. There's no illuminati plot here. It's a fucking Make-A-Wish Foundation wish come true for dying kids.

Why is it so hard to think that simple?


----------



## Shew00r56 (Mar 25, 2013)

I hate how Cena is presented to us as some sort of humanatarian, but the reality is he doesn't choose to do make a wish, he is asked to grant wishes and he agrees. If Heath Slater was asked to grant over 100 wishes im sure he would be happy to do so too. Although in response to the opening poster the kids did look comfortable on the stage there but id agree that wwe were doing it to get cheap pops FOR CENA


----------



## Weltschmertz (Oct 20, 2012)

The segment was touching. The fact that many people in this thread can't appreciate it for its own sake is sad.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Shew00r56 said:


> I hate how Cena is presented to us as some sort of humanatarian, but the reality is he doesn't choose to do make a wish, he is asked to grant wishes and he agrees. If Heath Slater was asked to grant over 100 wishes im sure he would be happy to do so too. Although in response to the opening poster the kids did look comfortable on the stage there but id agree that wwe were doing it to get cheap pops FOR CENA


I don't know what your version of Humanitarian is, but to me, agreeing to see over 100 dying children in the span of a year is pretty humanitarian to me.

Not like you can volunteer yourself for Make-A-Wish since.. well.. that's the kid's choice lol


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Some of the most embarrassing posts/opinions in the history of the internet in this thread.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

On one hand good for the kids; it's just a five-minute segment so what's the big deal? On the other hand this is once again WWE trying to get us to like Cena by shoving this stuff down our throats.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

To the people who think this a diabolical and despicable act answer this question for me in detail. What is it that the WWE gains from having older fans cheer Cena?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

SASpurs2120 said:


> To the people who think this a diabolical and despicable act answer this question for me in detail. What is it that the WWE gains from having older fans cheer Cena?


So now the decision to cheer a certain guy has to be forced by the company using kids to boost his PR?


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Weltschmertz said:


> The segment was touching. The fact that many people in this thread can't appreciate it for its own sake is sad.


Yes, it was very touching. And I'm sure the WWE will remind us of that fact again and again in the weeks to come during countess recaps.

You know, because that segment was all about the children.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> So now the decision to cheer a certain guy has to be forced by the company using kids to boost his PR?


I honestly don't know, but that seems to be the theme when it comes to the argument of exploitation of the kids. The company wants to "put Cena over" so they use kids. The problem is their target audience already likes Cena and they only people they could possibly try to influence are the adults who think that the company grows up with them. So my question still stands, what do they gain from forcing a reaction out of adults?


----------



## lil_miss_erica (Sep 11, 2012)

I am not a Cena fan (as a wrestler) at all. but I loved this segment. The kids were not being exploited?

How were they being exploited? as an attempt to get Cena over? If WWE wanted to get the fans on Cena's side more, they would do it other ways. Like get him to make some jokes or something.

That segment had brought me to tears, it was so nice to watch those kids who have nearly nothing, feel like they have everything.
What's so wrong with that?

I always respected Cena the person, i may have gained more respect for him as a person. but as cena the wrestler (my opinion has not changed and that is I do not like him as a wrestler)


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

SASpurs2120 said:


> I honestly don't know, but that seems to be the theme when it comes to the argument of exploitation of the kids. The company wants to "put Cena over" so they use kids. The problem is their target audience already likes Cena and they only people they could possibly try to influence are the adults who think that the company grows up with them. So my question still stands, what do they gain from forcing a reaction out of adults?


Their cash cow doesn't get booed, which makes him, the FACE of their company, seem reputable increasing sales.
No company will thrive when its poster boy is being shitted on by a substantial group of fans, so the best path for WWE to go is to get Cena as loudly cheered for as possible in order to make his image look better and thus be more sellabale


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Their cash cow doesn't get booed, which makes him, the FACE of their company, seem reputable increasing sales.
> No company will thrive when its poster boy is being shitted on by a substantial group of fans, so the best path for WWE to go is to get Cena as loudly cheered for as possible in order to make his image look better and thus be more sellabale


Their target audience loves him and that isn't going to change anytime soon. They really couldn't give a shit about the outliers, and neither does any other company in the world.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't think people who defend the sick kids segment have read a lot about Vince McMahon.

The guy is a cold-hearted, attention-seeking, uber-capitalist asshole. He does NOT care about these kids. To feign disgust at those of us who call out his shit is really naive.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm slightly perturbed that people are still talking about Cena in a segment for dying children. Again, the only people who are focusing on Cena in this whole thing are... well, the lot of you for no reason.

Really, you're the only ones who are giving Cena attention.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

People are acting like WWE hasn't pulled shit like this before with Cena. Like using make a wish video packages for his match with Rock at Mania 28, using a gospel choir, using Cena's recent divorce, making Kurt angle a racist. 

But for some reason people think WWE wouldn't stoop so low as to bring sick kids on television & have Cena parade around them to get some cheers. Nobody is denying that it was an awesome thing to do for the kids, but it's not so farfetched to think WWE wouldn't use this to get Cena some cheers as well.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

A lot of you people are the reason that so many people are embarrassed to be wrestling fans. Just straight up unintelligent and ignorant.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

BrickHouse said:


> I don't think people who defend the sick kids segment have read a lot about Vince McMahon.
> 
> The guy is a cold-hearted, attention-seeking, uber-capitalist asshole. He does NOT care about these kids. To feign disgust at those of us who call out his shit is really naive.


You're not wrong.

It's as if the notion of Vince using sick children to improve Cena's image is so diabolical and twisted a that it could not possibly be a real life occurance. The same Vince that allows segments involving CM Punk to cover himself in the late Paul Bearer's ashes to mock Taker.

All those recaps of the segment. For the kids right?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Can't believe this has gone 29 pages

3 sick kids got an experience Raw live as if they're a wrestler (they love wrestling just like we did as kids) and are still ecstatic today. They're happy so I'm glad they got that chance. You guys complain Raw is too long anyway


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

CHIcagoMade said:


> People are acting like WWE hasn't pulled shit like this before with Cena. Like using make a wish video packages for his match with Rock at Mania 28, using a gospel choir, using Cena's recent divorce, making Kurt angle a racist.
> 
> But for some reason people think WWE wouldn't stoop so low as to bring sick kids on television & have Cena parade around them to get some cheers. Nobody is denying that it was an awesome thing to do for the kids, but it's not so farfetched to think WWE wouldn't use this to get Cena some cheers as well.


I know I said I was washing my hands of this thread, but I guess I am a glutton for punishment. I think what is getting lost here is people who aren't so blinded by Cena hate don't care that the dub hoped Cena would get some cheers, it's not effecting or hurting them so it rightly doesn't matter to them. They are happy for the kids, and that's enough for them.

Those arguing it should not be on a wrestling show more than likely are just not willing to accept the company has passed that attitude by and has moved to a new format. For better or for worse its not just a "wrestling" show anymore. It's a multimedia showcase basically. I do as well wish it was a little less multimedia and more action of course, but I am not so totally bitter about it all the time that it is clouding my ability to think rationally..

And those who are being insulting or wishing harm to the ones who don't like it are NOT helping anyone. Especially not themselves. It is becoming painfully clear this thread is only still open because someone up the food chain is getting some good lolz from it


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

Emerald Flow said:


> You can look at it like exploitation or you can look at it like the kids getting to be on Raw - or both.
> 
> It's kind of both, but those kids names were awesome, highlight of the night. Da ELIMINATOR.
> 
> I thought it that was great.


Agreed. I don't much care for the character Cena portrays, or Vince's approach to promoting the WWE (which is to humblebrag everyone into submission). But this Make A Wish moment was great for those kids, and I don't see the harm in it.

That having been said, this happened last year with Daniel Bryan granting a wish, and I don't remember Vince plugging that on TV. Bryan did it with no fanfare, and you know what? That's fine too.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Alright after reading this thread for the past few days its come to the realization to me that this thread is full of misunderstandings and overreactions. First off I didn't watch the segment so I can't comment on how it came off on TV but from what I heard it sounds like it was a harmless segment. This actually reminds me of the time when ppl were bitching about WWE celebrating Rock's birthday on Raw a few years ago. I am fine with WWE doing these special segments on Raw as long as they don't overdo it. These kids got to live a dream that most of wish we could do ourselves. I have always respected what Cena and WWE do for charity regardless of their true motives behind it because at the end of the day its about putting a smile on those kids faces.

Now even tho I do respect Cena and WWE for doing this I can also see ppl's frustration for it being on Raw. We live in a cruel world we know that and that is why we watch shows for entertainment to get our minds off of what is going on the world for a few hours. I don't think ppl wanna be reminded that we live in such a cruel world that young innocent kids are born with terminal illness. It's so sad to think about so that is why I understand how ppl can be upset to see it on Raw when they are watching it for entertainment. And this is where the overreactions in this thread comes in. I have read all this thread and the ppl that were against this segment being on Raw were not meaning that there is anything wrong with WWE granting a wish for these kids its just that charity should always remain a personal matter. I do believe it was harmless and I have no issues with it from what I heard about it but like I stated before I can see why fans could be upset with it Also I also think it bugs ppl that it always involves Cena with this charity stuff when several other guys on the roster do wishes as well but we never hear about it on Raw.

Now WWE's motive behind it we will never know. I am not going to sit here and say they did this segment to just get Cena over because I wanna hope WWE wouldn't go so low to do that. So I am going to go with the belief that the WWE really wanted to do something special for these kids and there is nothing wrong with that if that was their true motive for this segment.


----------



## RoosterSmith (Nov 20, 2011)

CenaSux84 said:


> Why the hell did they do that to them kids they look pretty scared out there and putting on air just screams cheer cena and good guy WWE
> 
> Get it right though I have not one problem with the kids having airtime. It offends me the reason for doing it.


The idea was to get donations for the make a wish people. 

There's more cost involved than one might think, air travel, special medical needs, ect. Sometimes the wishes don't involve meeting celebrities. Sometimes it's an activity like seeing a foreign city. Lodging could be an issue. 

I think the segment was boring. But I don't think they were trying to entertain. 

Cena was the logical choice. He's the leader in terms of make a wish numbers and he's popular. I know his popularity is debatable and there are a lot of solid arguments against it. But bottom line is this. a lot of people cheer him, a lot of people buy his merchandise, and that means a lot of people might give to make a wish if he asks them too. 

I don't think it will benefit his career, doing what he did during that segment. But so what if it does? That's what happens when you rack up good karma.


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

jerichosjacket said:


> Good on you if you donate your time and money to sick kids, that's admirable(I mean that, no sarcasm). But it was 5 minutes out of a 3 hour show and there was more time devoted to wrestling in this raw than your average raw, if they dedicate a whole show to charity promos then fine bitch away, but when you have ppl crying because 5 minutes of their time sitting on a couch watching a free TV show they contribute nothing to , went to giving dying kids a special moment, I'd be hard-pressed to come up with anything more pathetic and selfish than that.


But there is always a time and place for this and a flagship show made for storylines isn't the right place. The kids wanted to meet Cena, the location didn't matter for them so it really looked as exploiting. I bet if instead of the kids Cena would come out for 5 minutes with Maria Menounos, the Three Stooges or Perez Hilton you would all complain that a non wrestling segment took place on Raw but because they're children you think all it's acceptable?

Also it shows once again what's wrong with WWE today, you have a world champion in pro wrestling defending his title in a couple of weeks against a tough challenger and he comes out and jokes with children, that destroys once again the credibility of the show and this feud. If Cena did this outside of WWE TV it would be Cena the person, on Raw it's Cena the character so that means they pissed also on this feud. Imagine 14 years ago when Vince McMahon screwed Austin by revealing he is the higher power. Austin comes out and is mad but yet he acts happy for 5 minutes by talking with kids only to be mad again, that would kill the credibility of this feud for good.

Also, another reason why it took place on Raw is because most fans who boo Cena ignore the wwe.com site and all other websites about Cena doing charities so the plan of Vince is by doing it on Raw the fans can't ignore it so it's harder too boo him when you watched him acting noble than if you heard somewhere that he helps sick children and the plan obviously works

And that has nothing to do with selfish and pathetic. There was a war in my country (where my cousin died) in the nineties and I watch still a lot of documentaries about it and they should show the documentaries even today to never forget but when I'm in the mood to watch a football game, movie or TV show I don't need to be remembered about it, no matter if it's 5 minutes or 1 hour. It was terrible what happened but I want to watch a freakin' game and I expect a freakin' game.

Same here, it's great if the kids meet their hero but it should not affect a show. There is nothing wrong if a little girl wants to meet Beyonce and I'm happy for the little girl but it's something completely different if she goes on the stage in the middle of a song to talk with her because the fans came for Beyonce and not for children and to be harsh but honest, she should fuck off the stage


----------



## Matty316 (Mar 14, 2010)

Gaz. said:


> Oh mods, I beg of you to close this thread.
> 
> It's embarrassing fpalm.


This.

It's embarrasing people think it was to try and get Cena over, but they are so blinded by there hatred towards him they can't see past anything else.

Pathetic.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

To be honest I did like it at first, hearing that boys story and seeing his face when he met John was nice......but then it got....I donno, weird? As it went on with all 3 kids it just got a bit...uncomfortable or something. I'm happy those kids were happy but the agenda WWE had made it weird to me. I hope the kids got some awesome shit for going out there....but knowing WWE they each got a $12 plastic belt. If I were Vince I would give them each kid size Replica belts of their choice....not the commemorative kind, the nice kind.


----------



## luchalibreRUDOfan (May 5, 2013)

I don't agree with the WWE if WWE did it with the intent of exploiting those kids, but those kids get to have a moment in their lives that most of us could only ever dream of. Kudos to them for bringing those kids out, and giving them the experience of a lifetime. I think it should become a regular thing for them.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I've been waiting for this thread to be closed for some time now, it's way overdo and the content just keeps getting worse. If Vince is a small minded, vindictive bastard then he mirrors a section of his fanbase, as evidenced in this thread.

There are so many corporations, artists, athletes, leagues, and other social entities that do these same types of things and they make sure there's a film crew or a camera rolling to document it. Exploitation? No, one of the biggest responsibilities you have when you become one of the elevated few within our striated society is to bring awareness of the ills, epidemics, wrongs, and all around deficiencies affecting our respective cultures and in some cases, on a global scale. 

It's actually funny since there's plenty of rich popular bastards who do absolutely nothing to add anything to society that are vilified for doing so but when a multimillion dollar, publicly traded company shows a 5 minute segment on national television to millions of their viewers worldwide, it gets *THIS*? Really? And your defense is why did they have to televise it? What were their motivations *within* the company? Perfect example of taking the micro over the macro view of things. These are children, registered within a program that grants a *Wish* due to the fact they're suffering from maladies that will more than likely result in death in the immediate future but why in the actual fuck are they on my television screen? Why aren't they on the lower rated shows or even a dark match, where no one would see? To reach the maximum amount of people they possibly could.

This thread is filled to the fucking brim with human detritus and you, Dual Shock, sit there and complain about the 'pussification' of today's PC society? Well I mourn the rampant Apathy that seems to be growing everyday. When you decide to equate celebrity GMs to dying children as equal wastes of time, that's when you should take a step back and reevaluate your life and it's priorities. But you won't, because you're 100% micro: Me, Me, Me, Me. Fuck your dying kids and your breast cancer awareness, where's my rassling? I might have missed something monumental in that 5 minutes. Tragic, callous, trashy, apathetic, mealy mouthed garbage reasoning.

Before companies started taking steps like these, interposing these awareness campaigns in the midst of your entertainment, people remained ignorant of the prevalence of these diseases. Some people hate it when you put it in their face, when you attach a face and a name to a disease because then they actually have to think about someone else and their suffering. I could give a damn about conspiracy angles, if the E reached 1,000 people and informed them about the illness affecting those children who would have been unaware and changed their minds, adjusted their stance, then they've already done more good in 5 minutes than most of the selfish pricks I've seen in this thread will in a lifetime of bitching, moaning, complaining, and futility.

But fuck, why did I just waste time typing this when it's in regards to people who couldn't grasp the concept from the outset? Fuck if I know.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Somebody please shut this thread down, its an embarrassment to the logically minded people on this forum.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

It certainly helped identify the creeps, cynics, apathetic, and the outright douchebags.


----------



## ViperAtHeart (Mar 23, 2013)

they wanted that its not like they were forced into it.Cmon now dont even run some bullshit on here.


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

Okay people are okay with exploiting lawler's heart attack and paul bearer's death but are offended by kids appearing on the show? I almost thought people here are hypocrites or something.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Can't believe this is still going, and had the spin off thread :lol
I somehow bet new years 2015 is going to roll around and this one is still going to be rolling.

Lets just lay all out here.
Ask yourselves one simple question.







Are you ready?


Noo! I said... Are You Ready??
:HHH2:hbk2


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd kill myself if i was one of those kids and grew up and realized i was being brainwashed by WWE.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

PEDsAreAwesome said:


> I'd kill myself if i was one of those kids and grew up and realized i was being brainwashed by WWE.


They probably don't get to grow up, that's kinda why make a wish and wwe go out of their way to grant these wishes for the kids and give them a special moment with someone they consider a hero.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

PEDsAreAwesome said:


> I'd kill myself if i was one of those kids and grew up and realized i was being brainwashed by WWE.


Did you really just post that? Really? Just when you think you can't be dumbstruck again on any given day someone delivers a post that just makes you wish you could have an aneurysm and be done with it.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

PEDsAreAwesome said:


> I'd kill myself if i was one of those kids and grew up and realized i was being brainwashed by WWE.


Wait. You're going to kill yourself after fighting a horrendous battle with a life threatening, normally lethal, disease due to supposed 'brainwashing' from a company that made your Wish come true on national television?

What in the actual fuck? So THIS is the face of the opposition. :allen1


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

I could barely even watch the full video, after Cena asked the kid his WWE name it literally hurt my feelings i cringed so hard.

WWE is one giant commercial for itself.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

J.S. said:


> I could barely even watch the full video, after Cena asked the kid his WWE name it literally hurt my feelings i cringed so hard.
> 
> WWE is one giant commercial for itself.


Awww poor you, it was uncomfortable for you? While I'm convinced now, it was a terrible thing for them to do something amazing for dying children because some random internet guy didn't like how the poor kid with half a heart said his wrestling name he chose. They shoulda ran it by you first and scrapped it if you said no because fuck these dying kids and their awesome moment right?


----------



## Raw Power (Apr 3, 2012)

People read into this way too much. WWE knows people will boo Cena next week regardless. Everyone knows Cena (and other superstars) go to great lengths for charity. Even if WWE did it JUST so people wouldn't boo Cena (a ridiculous statement by the way), they still made the wishes of three terminally ill kids come true; which is much more important than not booing Cena for a week. Believe it or not, some things are more important than wrestling.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Raw Power said:


> People read into this way too much. WWE knows people will boo Cena next week regardless. Everyone knows Cena (and other superstars) go to great lengths for charity. Even if WWE did it JUST so people wouldn't boo Cena (a ridiculous statement by the way), they still made the wishes of three terminally ill kids come true; which is much more important than not booing Cena for a week. Believe it or not, some things are more important than wrestling.


Well Said.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

J.S. said:


> I could barely even watch the full video, after Cena asked the kid his WWE name it literally hurt my feelings i cringed so hard.
> 
> WWE is one giant commercial for itself.


......You do realize that's how they got to be the dominant brand in wrestling right? It's a wrestling *promotion*, you're supposed to hype yourself. Every big name in the business world is a result of self promotion, you'd be an idiot not to. The difference is they managed to do some actual good in the process.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

This is why I'm ashamed to be lumped into the IWC. Internet wrestling fans are made up of people of low quality (not all, most).


----------

